# Keine addons von curse ! Keylogger



## Elathar (22. Januar 2010)

Ich habe ja vorhinn da mein account gehackt wurde mit dem support telefoniert und nun wurde alles behoben un dmein gold und eq wird mir per post geschickt von den gms... und nun sind wir auf was komisches gestoßen was auch den rechnungssupportler verblüffte


den keylogger den ich mir einfang stammte von der bekannten wow addon seite  www.curse.com/default.aspx


ich habe folgende programme runtergeladen welche infiziert waren....

bartender 4  questhelper  pittbull frames   gatherer recount omen   deadly boss mod   sexy map   fortexorcist 


name des keyloggers ist  xml_inc.dll ist
Trojaner TR/PSW.Wow.uml in xml_inc.dll 

sowie auch im windows temp ordner...


----------



## Carcharoth (22. Januar 2010)

Authenticator kaufen & Virenscanner installieren.
Problem gelöst.


----------



## WackoJacko (22. Januar 2010)

Jetzt weiß ich auch warum mein PC denselben Keylogger hatte.

Hatte meine Addons auch von dort runtergeladen.

Naja am besten immer von der offiziellen Seite des jeweiligen Addons runterladen.

Btw danke für den tipp^^


----------



## Rodrom (22. Januar 2010)

??

in welchem der Addons war/ist denn die dll Datei ?

oder wie soll der Bösewicht zu Euch gekommen sein ?
wenn dann ja nur noch über die Werbung auf der Seite ??????


----------



## Lillyan (22. Januar 2010)

Ich nehme an durch den curse-client?


----------



## Elathar (22. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Authenticator kaufen & Virenscanner installieren.
> Problem gelöst.




finde diese aussage einfach nur lächerlich... sry 

ich denke da hast du leider keine ahnung von viren...


der keylogger wird nicht von antiviren tools erkannt da er versteckt verpackt wird usw.... was sogar die supportler von blizzard zugaben...

und den authenticator gibts nur per kreditkarte....


also nix da " antiviren programme updaten " und das wars.... sry aber das stimmt nicht


----------



## Elathar (22. Januar 2010)

nein nicht per curse client ^^ ganz normal und manuel per firefox und auf manuell download geklickt xD


der virus war ja auch in dem sinne kein virus,... weil er versteckt ist... es wird eben die login seite vorgetäuscht welche man nicht unterscheiden kann zu der richtigen....


wie gesagt... im interface/addon ordner und dann noch im temp ordner von windows


----------



## Paladom (22. Januar 2010)

Was du hier betreibst ist Rufmord!

Sicherlich hat curse.com damit wenig bis gar nix zu tun, sondern lustige AddOn-Schreiberlinge, die über Ihre AddOns Keylogger verbreiten wollen. Denn sie laden die AddOns auf das Portal hoch und bieten es dort zum Download an. Die Files werden nicht von curse geprüft, es sei denn, esliegen Beschwerden vor. Wie auch, bei der Masse an Files? Darüberhinaus nennst du expliziet AddOns beim Namen, wovon du behauptest sie alle seinen infiziert gewesen. Auch das ist mal absolut frech. Ich kann dir von mindestens vier davon garantieren, dass kein Keylogger drin ist.

Wie der Mod schon sagte, installier dir einen Virenscanner und zwar nicht den, den du auf irgendwelchen Downloadseiten umsonst herunterladen kannst. Möglicherweise ist nämlich sonst dort der Fuchs begraben!



Edit fragt sich gerade, warum der Kollege keine Ahnung haben sollte? Selbst in gepackten Dateien finden Virescanner ihre Übeltäter. Ansonsten spätestens beim Entpacken. Spricht nicht für deinen Scanner!


----------



## Rodrom (22. Januar 2010)

im tmp Ordner wird er sich hinkopiert haben ...

wie installierst du denn deine Addons ?
über den webinstaller ? 
lädst du die Datei von Hand runter ??


so long


----------



## Elathar (22. Januar 2010)

ich glaub ich geb auf.. keine angst mein system ist gut geschützt und immer up to date.... es war eben ein virus was auf der curse page rummtreibt... und rufmord ? na und


ich warne nur und sage meine meinung... und es wurde schon offiziell bestätigt das auf der seite keylogge rummirren.... naja mir ist es eigentlich egal wo ihr eure addons runterladet.... wollte eigentlich nur nett sein und euch den ärger ersparen...


@rodrom ja per hand.. kein client installer oder sowas..


und es bestätigt sich gerade im wow-europe forum das andere leute das gleiche problem haben und es bestätigen mit den viren von curse.....


----------



## Rodrom (22. Januar 2010)

ist in allen von dir aufgelisteten Addons der Keylogger enthalten ?


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (22. Januar 2010)

Danke für den Hinweis....

werde direkt mal passwort ändern gehen... :-)


----------



## HugoBoss24 (22. Januar 2010)

ist ja nett das du versuchst andere zu warnen.
doch ist dies wie schon erwähnt rufmord! dieser keylogger hat absolut nichts mir der curse seite und auch nichts mit irgendwelchen addons zu tun, was du auch wüsstest wenn du die wow foren mal bisschen genauer gelesen hättest.


----------



## WackoJacko (22. Januar 2010)

also ich würde die addons dann auf jedenfall nur von buffed.de oder von der offiziellen seite des jeweiligen Addons runterladen, denn dort sind

die in der Regel virengeprüft und können somit bedenkenlos d-geloadet werden.

mfg


----------



## Lillyan (22. Januar 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> der virus war ja auch in dem sinne kein virus,... weil er versteckt ist... es wird eben die login seite vorgetäuscht welche man nicht unterscheiden kann zu der richtigen....


Das versteh ich ehrlich nicht... wie soll es denn genau passiert sein?


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (22. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Komisch ich hab exakt die gleichen Addons wie du und kein Virus 

siehe Screenshot


----------



## Krossfire (22. Januar 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> und es wurde schon offiziell bestätigt das auf der seite keylogge rummirren




Wo?

Ich lade seit Ewigkeiten alle Addons von hier und NULL NARDA Keyloger. 

Ergo hast du den Müll woanderst her.


----------



## Carcharoth (22. Januar 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> finde diese aussage einfach nur lächerlich... sry
> ich denke da hast du leider keine ahnung von viren...
> 
> 
> ...



Ich muss mich grad zusammenreissen um nicht zu lachen.

- Gute Antivirentools erkennen Viren auch in verpackten Dateien.
- Authenticator kannst auch ohne Kreditkarte besorgen

Ich bin mir echt am überlegen, ob ich mir mal 10 Authenticator-Dinger bestelle und die testweise bei Ebay verhöker für diejenigen die keine Kreditkarte haben...


----------



## Enyalios (22. Januar 2010)

Paladom schrieb:


> Was du hier betreibst ist Rufmord!
> 
> Sicherlich hat curse.com damit wenig bis gar nix zu tun



Sie hosten die Dateien, also willst du hier behaupten sie haben damit nichts zu tun ?

Ich stell ner einbrecherbande meinen Keller zur Verfügung damit sie dort ihr Diebesgut lagern können. Bin ich unschuldig ?

Sie hätten meiner ansicht nach die Pflicht diese Dateien zu überprüfen, und das dies möglich ist wird durch die Aussage von Blizzard bestätigt, da diese nämlich den Keylogger gefunden haben.


----------



## Curvatura (22. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Authenticator kaufen & Virenscanner installieren.
> Problem gelöst.



Das von dir erwähnte ist fast selbstverständlich aber auch gesunder menschenverstand sollte mitspielen. Vor allem sollte man keine Autoinstaller verwenden finde ich. Die Addons selbst können ja keine Viren beinhalten sondern lediglich durch ausführende Installationsroutinen auf den Rechner gelangen. Installiert man Addons manuell, sprich durch .zip oder .rar files ist eigentlich alles sicher.

bb


----------



## Lillyan (22. Januar 2010)

Es wäre nett, wenn ihr die Links zu den "offiziellen Bestätigungen" dazu schreibt... das würde lange Diskussionen hier verhindern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elathar (22. Januar 2010)

oh da habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt... ich meine diesen ordner

C:\Users\"euer name"\AppData\Local\Temp


und was du da in der suche eingegeben hast is lustig... du weißt schon das sich keylogger immer umbenennen oder nie immer gleich sind bei jedem ?


@forenmod... ganz einfach.. ich habe die addons gestern abend runtergeladen und gestern nacht noch gespielt.... heute morgen wollte ich mich einloggen und aufeinmal sollte ich mein blizzard athenticator key eingeben OO da ich aber keinen habe war ich mistrauisch und bin auf arsenal gegangen.. dort habe ich gesehen das meine items alle abgelegt waren bis auf einige und ich ne spitzhacke in der hand habe...

im ts sagten mir gildenleute das ich on bin und gerade erz abbaue usw.... dann habe ich meine ordner durchsucht und alles per hijack this ins wow forum gepostet und auf deren homepage und der keylogger wurde gefunden... gleichzeitig fand ich den in meinem addon/interface ordner als .dll datei


----------



## TAYLAN (22. Januar 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> Ich habe ja vorhinn da mein account gehackt wurde mit dem support telefoniert und nun wurde alles behoben un dmein gold und eq wird mir per post geschickt von den gms... und nun sind wir auf was komisches gestoßen was auch den rechnungssupportler verblüffte
> 
> 
> den keylogger den ich mir einfang stammte von der bekannten wow addon seite www.curse.com/default.aspx
> ...



Sorry was du da schreibst ist völliger Blödsinn. Ich benutze selber folgende Addons bartender 4 questhelper gatherer recount omen. Und in keinen war so ein Keylogger bzw Trojaner. Wahrscheinlich hast du dir den irgendwo anderes eingefangen.

Und die wow Addon Seite ist nicht www.curse.com/default.aspx sondern http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/default.aspx.

Ein Gutes Antivirusprorgamm und eine Firewall würden dir schon um einiges weiterhelfen.


----------



## Cen7uRy (22. Januar 2010)

Dünnpfiff, curse checkt alle Files bevor sie in den Updater überhaupt gelistet werden. Keylogger fängt man sich nur bei dubiosen Seiten ein (pr0n usw.) oder per mail (Phishing). Ebenfalls unsicher sind Sachen wie ICQ, MSN, Skype ... da kann immer mal was durchschlüpfen, viele merken das nichmal. Es ist immer leicht gesagt die Schuld dort zu suchen, welche keine haben. Woher willst du überhaupt wissen, das der Virus von Curse kommt? Nur weil in diesem Moment dein Antivir angesprungen ist? Oder weils dir ein genervter Supportler am Tele gesagt hat?

Das Problem sitzt in solchen Fällen zu 99% vor dem PC ...


----------



## Paladom (22. Januar 2010)

Rodrom schrieb:


> ist in allen von dir aufgelisteten Addons der Keylogger enthalten ?



Nein, in sämtlichen von Curse erhältlichen AddOns natürlich... /ironie_off


Eine solche Seite würde sich gar nicht halten können, wenn sie Viren verbreiten würden. Sie bieten sogar kostenpflichtige Features an! Welcher Honk würde auf die Seite gehen? Oder meinst du, dass du seit Jahren der erste bist, dem das auffällt? Btw. werden sich Entwickler wie zum Beispiel von Bartender sicher nicht diese Blöße geben, vor allem, weil viele AddOns von Zeitschriften oder Portalen eingehenst getestet wurden. 
Und dann der Tip, dass man die AddOns lieber von der jeweiligen Entwicklerseite runterladen soll... Tip von mir: Die Files sind die gleichen. Habe es gerade mit Auctioneer und Bartender geprüft und die gleiche MD5 erhalten. Aber pssssssst, keinem sagen. Oder warte, sicher haben die Entwicker das hier gelesen und schnell saubere Files hochgeladen.

Au man. Du bist sicher der gleiche, der auch bei jedem geposteten Link schreit: "NICHT KLICKEN! KEYLOGGER!", stimmts?

Und übrigens will ich nicht behaupten, dass alle AddOns bei Curse sauber sind, aber ich sage, dass Curse nix damit zu tun hat und man das absolut nicht auf alle AddOns verbreiten kann. Vor allem nicht, auf die meisten von denen, die du da nennst.


----------



## Jalandir (22. Januar 2010)

Ein von der Technik her aktueller Virenscanner inkl Virenschild scannt hängt sich bei allen Dateizugriffen dazwischen und scannt die Dateien bevor sie dann ausgeführt werden. Das sollte nicht nur auf lokale Filezugriffe zutreffen, sondern auch auf den Netzwerktraffic.
Wenn die Signaturen auch noch aktuell sind bietet das schon einigen Schutz.
Die meisten Virenscanner können auch selbstständig Archive in gängigen Formaten (zip,rar,cab) entpacken und den Inhalt scannen, also "ist gepackt und deshalb nicht erkennbar" sollte es nicht geben. Ausnahme: Passwortgeschützte Archive

Das alles kostet natürlich CPU,RAM und IO. Mir es das wert.

Ein Virus der "sich auf einer Webseite rumtreibt" wird von nem Virenschild erkannt und ich hatte bei curse da noch nie Probleme.

Bist du dir sicher, das das auch die echte curse Seite war und du nicht durch ne falsche DNS Auflösung, oder durch eine von Malware geänderte hosts Datei auf die falsche Seite gekommen bist?


----------



## ZAM (22. Januar 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> nein nicht per curse client ^^ ganz normal und manuel per firefox und auf manuell download geklickt xD
> 
> 
> der virus war ja auch in dem sinne kein virus,... weil er versteckt ist... es wird eben die login seite vorgetäuscht welche man nicht unterscheiden kann zu der richtigen....
> ...



Erm - ab hier steig ich normalerweise aus, weil das totales wirrwarr ist was du schreibst. Denn aus dem Text ist nicht mehr ersichtlich, ob du dir nun einen Keylogger durch dubiose Addons mit ausführbaren Dateien eingefangen hast oder auf einer Phishing-Seite warst.


----------



## xashija (22. Januar 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> nein nicht per curse client ^^ ganz normal und manuel per firefox und auf manuell download geklickt xD
> 
> 
> der virus war ja auch in dem sinne kein virus,... weil er versteckt ist... es wird eben die login seite vorgetäuscht welche man nicht unterscheiden kann zu der richtigen....
> ...



Mh... da hätte ich jetzt mal eine reine Interessensfrage. Du hast dir die Addons also manuell runtergeladen und dir dadurch den Keylogger eingefagen, deiner Meinung nach. Und hier schreibst du, dass es eine gefakte Login-Seite war, bei der du dich eingeloggt hast? Ich bin verwirrt... Ich musste mich noch nie irgendwo einloggen, um Addons runterzuladen. Bei curse auch nicht.


----------



## Curvatura (22. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich bin mir echt am überlegen, ob ich mir mal 10 Authenticator-Dinger bestelle und die testweise bei Ebay verhöker für diejenigen die keine Kreditkarte haben...



Hätte ich damals als ich noch wow gespielt habe auch gekauft. Da ich eine Kreditkarte lediglich für solche seltenen Käufe benötigt hätte lohnt es sich für mich nicht ein zusätzliches Risiko mit Kreditkarten einzugehen.

Da ist nur ein Handy meines Arbeitsgebers habe das ich auch privat nutze kann ich nicht die Handyversion des Authenticators verwenden. ich wäre also damals ein Potenzieler Käufer gewesen.

Mir persönlich wäre es auch egal muss ich zugeben mal die Kontrolle über einen wow account zu verlieren. bei wow accounts steckt nicht ansatzweise soviel Herzblut wie in z.b einem EvE Account wo es echt weh tun könnte die Arbeit von mehreren Jahren zu verlieren. Selbst mit einem blanken wow account wenn man nichts hergestellt bekommen würde hat man höchstens ein paar wenige Wochen Spielzeit verloren. Naja ein Spielt halt. Würde lachen und neu anfangen. Beim nächsten Contant Patch fängt man ja eh wieder von vorne an oder nicht?

bb


----------



## biene maya (22. Januar 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> und den authenticator gibts nur per kreditkarte....




das ist die grösste Sauerei,wer hat in Deutschland schon ne Kreditkarte


----------



## Firun (22. Januar 2010)

xashija schrieb:


> Mh... da hätte ich jetzt mal eine reine Interessensfrage. Du hast dir die Addons also manuell runtergeladen und dir dadurch den Keylogger eingefagen, deiner Meinung nach. Und hier schreibst du, dass es eine gefakte Login-Seite war, bei der du dich eingeloggt hast? Ich bin verwirrt... Ich musste mich noch nie irgendwo einloggen, um Addons runterzuladen. Bei curse auch nicht.



dito, ich benutze schon seit Jahren curse und hatte noch nie so eine Situation wie sie hier mehr oder weniger beschrieben wird.


----------



## Richtigsteller (22. Januar 2010)

Ein Add mit diesem Namen: [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]sexy map fortexorcist hört sich schon irgendwie seltsam an. Die anderen genannten Programme haben ganz sicher keinen Keylogger. Ich aktualisier meine drei Adds mit dem Curse Client und bisher gabs nie Ärger.[/font]


----------



## Vannala (22. Januar 2010)

Bei mir heißt der auch xml_inc.dll . Ich bekomm ihn aber nicht gelöscht und möchte ungern das ganze Betriebssytstem runterhauen,iwelche Tipps?


----------



## Rodrom (22. Januar 2010)

SexyMap: 
Make your minimap ubersexah! 

SexyMap is a minimap awesomification mod,

ForteXorcist :

ForteXorcist is a powerful AddOn for Raiders

alles beides sehr schöne Addons und zumindest die SexyMap wurde schon des öfteren in der buffed.de Show erwähnt.

--
so long


----------



## Tikume (22. Januar 2010)

Also ich sehe hier keinen hinweis darauf, dass der Keylogger im Curse Updater ist.
Der TE hat einfach nur einen Virus (und ob das ne ANtivir Fehlerkennung ist weiss auch keiner) gefunden.

ich nutze den Curse Updater seit sicherlich 1 1/2 jahren und wurde nie gehacked.


----------



## Paladom (22. Januar 2010)

Grundsätzlich kann man solche Sachen mit Hijackthis am besten im abgesicherten Modus entfernen. Zu finden auf http://www.hijackthis.de . 

Aber nicht klicken, istn Keylogger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kleiner Scherz am Rande


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Authenticator kaufen & Virenscanner installieren.
> Problem gelöst.


Bissel schlecht gelaunt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich las im Beitrag des TE seit langer Zeit mal wieder etwas hilfreiches zum Thema Account-Klau.
(auch wenn der Hinweis auf Authenticator und Scanner ja richtig ist)


----------



## Paladom (22. Januar 2010)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Bissel schlecht gelaunt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was für einen Hinweis? Ist doch quatsch!


----------



## Lillyan (22. Januar 2010)

Also, ich hab hier nichts wirklich hilfreiches gefunden bis auf die Dateinamen... war er nun auf ner phishingseite (liest man ja raus irgendwie) oder hat er nen Keylogger? Was hat das ganze nun mit Curse zu tun? Wo bleiben die "offiziellen statements"?


----------



## TAYLAN (22. Januar 2010)

Richtigsteller schrieb:


> Ein Add mit diesem Namen: [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]sexy map fortexorcist hört sich schon irgendwie seltsam an. Die anderen genannten Programme haben ganz sicher keinen Keylogger. Ich aktualisier meine drei Adds mit dem Curse Client und bisher gabs nie Ärger.[/font]



Sexy map ist ein addon womit du deine Minimap etwas verschönern kannst. Und Fortexorist ist ein Addon für Hexer um zu sehen wie lange z.b ihre Buff noch laufen wie Fluch der Pein.

Ich benutze Curse Updater auch schon so lange und habe noch nie ein Problem gehabt.


----------



## Gliothiel (22. Januar 2010)

*schluchz*

du wurdest heut morgen gehackt und hast schon wieder alles?

Mein Account ware am Sonntag/Montag dran, da war der PÖÖÖÖSE PUBE hinter WoWMatrix versteckt, aber von Wiederherstellung ist bis heut keine Rede.

Wenn ich IG gehe um mit einem GM zu reden meldet sich keiner und sobald ich off gehe bekomm ich das nette Standard-Briefchen mit dem Hinweis mich doch IG an die GM zu wenden wenn ich weitere Fragen habe.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (22. Januar 2010)

Das Problem, dass es bei Curse verseuchte Addons gibt ist ja schon ein wenig länger bekannt. Ich benutze auch den Curse Client und update auch regelmäßig meine Addons darüber, weil es einfach bequemer ist. Probleme mit Accountdiebstahl habe ich bisher noch garkeine gehabt. Ich update aber auch regelmäßig meinen Virenscanner und besitze auch einen Authenticator. Bisher konnte mir meinen Account noch niemand wegschnappen und ich spiele schon seit über 5 Jahren ^^ .


----------



## Paladom (22. Januar 2010)

Frag ich mich auch. Alles was ich hier lese ist eine grob fahrlässige und dreiste Behauptung. Mit einer wagen Vermutung wird ein ganzes Portal in den Dreck gezogen, weil viele es einfach glauben, was sie lesen.


----------



## Jörn P. (22. Januar 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> es war eben ein virus was auf der curse page rummtreibt... und *rufmord ? na und*




*§ 186 Üble Nachrede*
 Wer in Beziehung auf einen anderen eine Tatsache behauptet oder verbreitet, welche denselben verächtlich zu machen oder in der öffentlichen Meinung herabzuwürdigen geeignet ist, wird, wenn nicht diese Tatsache erweislich wahr ist, mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe und, wenn die Tat öffentlich oder durch Verbreiten von Schriften (§ 11 Abs. 3) begangen ist, mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.


----------



## Daeros (22. Januar 2010)

Also ich benutze die Addons von Curse bestimmt schon 2-3 Jahre und hatte noch nie Probleme.
Und seit es den Client von Curse gibt ist dieser auch auf meinem Rechner installiert. Auch hier wieder das selbe.

Ich wette den hast du dir nicht von Curse sondern von einer anderen Seite eingefangen.
Oder hättest bei dem Popup "möchten Sie den Keylogger installieren?" nicht Ja drücken sollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry für den letzten Satz aber der musste jetzt einfach sein.^^


----------



## Elathar (22. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Also, ich hab hier nichts wirklich hilfreiches gefunden bis auf die Dateinamen... war er nun auf ner phishingseite (liest man ja raus irgendwie) oder hat er nen Keylogger? Was hat das ganze nun mit Curse zu tun? Wo bleiben die "offiziellen statements"?



richtig lesen würde helfen.. sry


ich sagte doch das ich gestern abend erst die besagten addons runtergeladen habe und ich ca. 10st danach gehackt wurde... und der besagte keylogger im WoW interface/addon ordner 

war.... und im offiziellen wow forum ebenfalls von anderen usern diese hacks gemeldet wurden mit dem gleichen problem oO


aber ich habe damit kein problem.. /closed den thread oder sontiges... is mir im grunde auch egal ob ihr gehackt werdet oder sonstiges,,, ich wollte nur nett sein und warnen aber shcon ok oO ....


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Also, ich hab hier nichts wirklich hilfreiches gefunden bis auf die Dateinamen...


Genau. Und das ist x-mal mehr als hier in letzter Zeit überhaupt zu lesen war (neben dem gebetsmühlenartigen Wiederholen des Worte Authenticator)


----------



## Lars95 (22. Januar 2010)

lad von buffed fertig^^


----------



## xashija (22. Januar 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> richtig lesen würde helfen.. sry
> 
> 
> ich sagte doch das ich gestern abend erst die besagten addons runtergeladen habe und ich ca. 10st danach gehackt wurde... und der besagte keylogger im WoW interface/addon ordner
> ...



Es behauptet ja keiner, dass du dir den Keylogger eingebildet hast. Es geht nur darum, dass er evtl nicht in den Addons versteckt war, sondern du ihn dir durch eine Phishing-Seite eingefangen hast(du sprachst von einer gefakten Login-Seite?). Wenn die von dir beschriebenen Addons keine Viren enthalten und du wirklich einer Phishing-Seite zum Opfer gefallen bist, hast du eben den Leuten grundlos Angst vor curse-Addons gemacht. Damit ist niemandem geholfen :/


----------



## Paladom (22. Januar 2010)

Die Namen der AddOns sagen noch gar nix. Zum Beispiel Bartender ist ein sehr weit verbreitetes und beliebstes AddOn. Und er ist der erste, dem ein Keylogger dadurch auf die Platte gekommen ist? Und das auch noch unbemerkt? Immerhin ist sein System topaktuell! Hilfreich ist sein Beitrag beiweitem nicht. Er hat lediglich aufgezählt, welche AddOns er hat und dass die besagte .dll angeblich in irgendeinem WoW-verzeichnis gewesen sein soll. Danach hat er keine Vermutung geäußert, sondern direkt mit falschen Tatsachen gewinkt. Hilfreich ist das nicht. Möchte nicht wissen, wieviele curse-User jetzt nie wieder auf die Seite gehen, nur weil sie den ersten Beitrag gelesen haben.

Btw. können auch theoretisch in den Buffed-Addons schädliche Dateien stecken. (sorry buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Niemand ist davor gefeit. Auch großen Firmen wie Adobe oder Macromedia ist sowas schon bekanntlich passiert. Und das trotz gründlicher Überprüfung.


----------



## TAYLAN (22. Januar 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> richtig lesen würde helfen.. sry
> 
> 
> ich sagte doch das ich gestern abend erst die besagten addons runtergeladen habe



Ich habe auch die besagten Addons runtergeladen und es war kein Virus bzw Keylogger drin.

Ist schon Sehr merkwürdig was du da schreibst.


----------



## TAYLAN (22. Januar 2010)

xashija schrieb:


> Es behauptet ja keiner, dass du dir den Keylogger eingebildet hast. Es geht nur darum, dass er evtl nicht in den Addons versteckt war, sondern du ihn dir durch eine Phishing-Seite eingefangen hast(du sprachst von einer gefakten Login-Seite?). Wenn die von dir beschriebenen Addons keine Viren enthalten und du wirklich einer Phishing-Seite zum Opfer gefallen bist, hast du eben den Leuten grundlos Angst vor curse-Addons gemacht. Damit ist niemandem geholfen :/



Sorry das selbe glaube ich auch und du bist einfach zu feige es zu zu geben das du dir den Virus bzw keylogger woanders eingefangen hast.


----------



## Xartoss (22. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich muss mich grad zusammenreissen um nicht zu lachen.
> 
> - Gute Antivirentools erkennen Viren auch in verpackten Dateien.
> - Authenticator kannst auch ohne Kreditkarte besorgen
> ...



ja dann mach das mal ... aber zu nen preis, der auch gerecht ist ... 


ich seh nicht ein, 20-25eus zu zahlen, wenn das teil nur 10eus orginal kostet ... 

ja ich bin einer der minderheit die keine KK haben.... wieso auch, iss ja auch keine pflicht in deutschland ... oder doch??? 

also bei burgerKing oder McDoof gehts noch ohne   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starfros (22. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Authenticator kaufen & Virenscanner installieren.
> Problem gelöst.



;-) scherzkeks......

wenn es ein pöser Rootkit ist, kannst mit nem Virenscanner wenig ausrichten. 

Selbst bei dieser datei ist es schwer ihn los zu bekommen, da musst schon einige Operationen machen. 


Abgesehen davon löst es nicht das problem !!


----------



## Rethelion (22. Januar 2010)

@Elathar: Schick mir doch bitte mal die Datei oder einen Link zu einem verseuchten Addon.
Das er von keinem AV gefunden wird kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, genausowenig dass er sich von alle startet; eine .dll alleine ist komplett ungefährlich solange sie nicht geladen wird.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (22. Januar 2010)

Mhm den Keylogger hatte ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab auch curse benutzt aber obs wirklich daran lag ^^

Pc plättten und gut is xD


----------



## X-orzist (22. Januar 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> richtig lesen würde helfen.. sry
> 
> 
> ich sagte doch das ich gestern abend erst die besagten addons runtergeladen habe und ich ca. 10st danach gehackt wurde... und der besagte keylogger im WoW interface/addon ordner
> ...



so nunmal butter bei die fischlein ^^

1. habe ich sämtliche von dir aufgezählten addon´s von curce herunter geladen
2. entpackt
3. mit 3 verschiedenen virenscannern geprüft

fazit:

weder ein virus noch ein keylogger vorhanden.

somit kann ausgeschlossen werden, das du dir diesen keylogger von der offizellen curce - seite eingefangen hattest.


----------



## Starfros (22. Januar 2010)

Xartoss schrieb:


> ja dann mach das mal ... aber zu nen preis, der auch gerecht ist ...
> 
> 
> ich seh nicht ein, 20-25eus zu zahlen, wenn das teil nur 10eus orginal kostet ...
> ...



meinst du den Hohen preis bei Blizz selber im shop ?	da steht 6,99 inkl. versandkosten.


Aber hast recht , warum der Kunde kaufen muss wenn es die pflicht sein sollte sicherheitsvorkerungen zu leisten von seiten des Anbieters.


----------



## TAYLAN (22. Januar 2010)

Starfros schrieb:


> ;-) scherzkeks......
> 
> wenn es ein pöser Rootkit ist, kannst mit nem Virenscanner wenig ausrichten.
> 
> ...



Falsch gute Antvirenprogramme haben auch einen Rootkitscanner.


----------



## Starfros (22. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> @Elathar: Schick mir doch bitte mal die Datei oder einen Link zu einem verseuchten Addon.
> Das er von keinem AV gefunden wird kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, genausowenig dass er sich von alle startet; eine .dll alleine ist komplett ungefährlich solange sie nicht geladen wird.



geht auch anders .... eine unbedeutend e dll. über ein addon schicken lassen per zugriff bzw. befehl durchsnetz schicken und diese gewisse ach so harmlose dll aktivieren lassen. 

Heut zu tage ist alles möglich. 


selbst die 32Bit versionen von xp - win7 habe eine sicherheitslücke ,dies schon jahre bestand per zugriff auf der 16bit ebene kannst zugriff bekommen und sogar das passwort des admins löschen bzw ändern ;-) .


----------



## Slox (22. Januar 2010)

Ich habe gerade die entsprechenden Datein geladen und ausgibig durchsucht
getest in Windows, Mac und Linux....
...nix gefunden


----------



## Rodrom (22. Januar 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> ......
> .... und im offiziellen wow forum ebenfalls von anderen usern diese hacks gemeldet wurden mit dem gleichen problem oO
> ......



Bitte link doch den Thread dort mal 
Danke

so long


----------



## Rodanold (22. Januar 2010)

Ich bin irgendwie grad enttäuscht von den ganzen "Spezialisten" hier.

Der TE hat geschildert was ihm passiert ist. Im Zusammenhang mit dem was vor nicht 
allzulanger Zeit mit Matrix passiert ist kann man so einen Tip doch schon erstmal 
ernst nehmen und den Hintergrund überprüfen. 

Zudem sollte ja, zumindest den "Spezis" hier bekannt sein, das Hijack-This genau für diese
Fälle da ist, in denen weder Virenscanner noch Ad-Ware-Scanner etwas finden.

Wenn ich das ganze weiter betrachte geht es um eine .dll die nicht erkannt wurde.
Es ist ja nicht gesagt das es eine Viren-Signatur hat. Bzw. muss es keine bekannte Virensignatur sein.

Da helfen dann auch kostenpflichtige Antiviren-Tools nichts.
Auch muss nicht gesagt sein das sein Verhalten dem Adware-Scanner auffallen muss.

Darf ich ferner daran erinnern das es ja genau das Ziel eines Phishers etc. ist, etwas zu entwickeln, was
Scanner erstmal nicht entdecken können.

Noch ein Thema zu Curse. Stimmt schon das die Authoren ihre Addons selber in die DB einlagern.
Ich für meinen Teil frage mich, ob es möglich wäre, die dort gelagerten Daten nicht zu verändern....
Wäre ja nicht das 1. Mal das Dateien beim Hoster verändert oder manipuliert werden. Ohne das Wissen
von Author und Hoster.

Wie auch immer. Der TE hat eine Warnung gebracht, die seiner Meinung nach berechtigt ist.
Die ganzen Spezis hier haben laut "Rufmord" geschriehen und dem TE klar gemacht, das er eine Null ist.
Zurück bleibt der schlechte Beigeschmack den die ganzen Spezialisten hier hinterlassen haben und erneut
ein Schatten auf einem Client der Addon-Sammlungen verwaltet.
Vielleicht ist auch der ein oder andere wieder aufgerüttelt worden und wird die nächste Zeit wieder vorsichtiger
sein bzw sich auch mit einem Authentificator ausrüsten.

Danke an den TE
failed an all jene die einfach nur rumgetrolled haben..

CU Roni


----------



## Sobe1 (22. Januar 2010)

edit: Jetzt hab ich solange hier gebastelt und nen Roman geschrieben. Naja evtl ergänzt mein Post ja die vorangegangenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Rodanold als Beispiel^^

Also letztes Jahr gabs doch mal diese Diskussion mit WoWMatrix. Dort haben selbst die Authoren gesagt, dass ihre Addons umgeschrieben wurden und teilweise auf Matrix dann waren. Auf Curse sind die richtigen Authoren. Die Manipulationen konnte man ja beweisen. Es fehlten schlicht schonmal die echten Authoren, Spenden ect waren gelöscht. So Gerüchte über Viren ect gabs immer, lässt sich aber schlecht prüfen solange man niemanden hat, der sich auskennt, das Problem exakt auf etwas fokussieren kann oder es sogar nachstellt.


Jetzt das Problem mit den Viren. 

Kein Virenscanner ala Antivir ect kostenloser Konsorten wird das finden... Wie auch? Diese Scanner haben meistens nur Daten von Firmen die Probleme hatten. Viren die sich in Spielen rumtreiben kommen sehr spät in diese Datenbanken. Nämlich dann, wenn Kunden(die z.b WoW spielen) kostenpflichtiger Scanner ihre Funde durch Heuristik ect zur Firma uplaoden. Das dauert... 
Hm das Wort Virus und Trojaner ist evtl auch nicht ganz korrrekt. Es geht eher in die Richtung schädlicher und sonstige ungewünschte Programmerweiterungen. Zu finden z.B im Antivir in einem extra Reiter der Konfiguration. Ob das was taugt bezweifle ich^^

Auch Firewall ect bringt sehr wenig. Allein der Windows Firewall erlauben wir ja WoW, Blasc, Curse,Matrix ect durchzulassen.

Von deinen genannten Addons habe ich auch 4 Stück und mein Kaspersky meckert auch nicht. 

Übrigens nennt man das Phishing, wenn eine Seite vorgekaukelt wird, auf der man sich einloggt und dann eine Fehlermeldung bekommt. Die Loggindaten werden gespeichert und im selben Moment wird man meistens auf die echte Seite verlinkt mit dem Hinweis, dass man die Eingabe wiederholen soll.

Auch erinner ich mich an Mobmap, dort sagten viele Scanner es sei ein Virus. Naja, wie sich erausstellte war allein die Datenverbindung über den Port 80 Schuld. Aber die Schreie waren riesig "Mobmap schnell löschen, Virus!!" ect.	Viele Der Scanner Anbieter arbeiten irgendwie zusammen. Wenn ein Anbieter Meldungen erhält tauscht er sich mit anderen aus und am nächsten Tag meckerten auch die kaspersky Besitzer. Antivir versuchte zwar den Datenbank Eitnrag zu löschen, jedoch erschien die Meldung immer wieder neu durch andere Scanner. Der vermeindlich umbekannte Fund wurde so immer neu geuplaodet.

Man sollte vorsichtig sein. Das Internet und die Technik, auch Software sind ein riesen Bereich. Hier jetzt eifnach Curse oder damals den armen Mobmap Betreiber zu beschuldigen ist ohne Beweise immer schlecht und ungerecht.

BTW: hatte ich nie Probleme und besitze seit Oktober auch einen Authentikator. Manche haben einfach Pech, sind selber Schuld oder waren einfach zur falschen Zeit inaktiv^^

Ich bedauer auch deinen Hack und wünsche keinem den Ruin des Spielspasses. Die Warnung ist angekommen und jeder ist nun wieder vorsichtiger oder ändert das PW einmal. Nur man kann selten genau sagen was das Problem war. An deiner Stelle würd ich bei Gelgenheit auch mal das System neu isntallieren (Geht ja fix^^)


----------



## Psycokain (22. Januar 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> richtig lesen würde helfen.. sry
> 
> 
> ich sagte doch das ich gestern abend erst die besagten addons runtergeladen habe und ich ca. 10st danach gehackt wurde... und der besagte keylogger im WoW interface/addon ordner
> ...




Nur nicht aufregen, sobald du hier versuchst etwas Kritik einzubringen oder aber jemandem zu helfen wird dir von allen Seiten an die Karre gefahren, auch von den Mods 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bring einfach Kommentare wie: "gz du wurdest gehackt" (schon nur dieses arrogante gz die ganze Zeit, als könnte man zu sowas gratulieren) oder "Noob Mimimimi Thread" und schon bist du hier voll aufgenommen..... und keiner wird dich wieder anpissen...... Lese hier schon lange mit, und es ist bisher mit JEDEM Hinweis/Rat/Kritik so umgegangen worden....


----------



## Rethelion (22. Januar 2010)

Starfros schrieb:


> geht auch anders .... eine unbedeutend e dll. über ein addon schicken lassen per zugriff bzw. befehl durchsnetz schicken und diese gewisse ach so harmlose dll aktivieren lassen.



Wie soll das funktionieren?
Ein lua-Script hat keine Netzwerkfunktionen, also wie soll es da Dateien downloaden? Und wie diese dll dann aktiviert werden soll ist mir auch nicht klar.



Rodanold schrieb:


> Wenn ich das ganze weiter betrachte geht es um eine .dll die nicht erkannt wurde.
> Es ist ja nicht gesagt das es eine Viren-Signatur hat. Bzw. muss es keine bekannte Virensignatur sein.


Irgendein AV muss die dll ja erkennen, sonst hätte der Trojaner keinen Namen bekommen. Klar werden nicht alle Programme die Datei erkennen und solange sie noch neu ist, sind die Chancen das sie übersehen wird noch größer. Generel ist das Problem bei solchen Sachen die kleine Zielgruppe, deswegen finden viele Hersteller die Datei gar nicht erst.


----------



## krizzzmas (22. Januar 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> ich wollte nur nett sein und warnen aber shcon ok oO ....



Danke dafür. Ich versteh nur immer noch nicht wovor du jetzt warnst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (22. Januar 2010)

Jörn schrieb:


> *§ 186 Üble Nachrede*
> Wer in Beziehung auf einen anderen eine Tatsache behauptet oder verbreitet, welche denselben verächtlich zu machen oder in der öffentlichen Meinung herabzuwürdigen geeignet ist, wird, wenn nicht diese Tatsache erweislich wahr ist, mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe und, wenn die Tat öffentlich oder durch Verbreiten von Schriften (§ 11 Abs. 3) begangen ist, mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.




Lol.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rennsau (22. Januar 2010)

Mal ganz kurz zum TE:

ich benutzte Antivir und was das konstenlose ding durchlässt, geht auf keine Kuhhaut!!!
Also bitte, nimm Geld in die Hand, kauf dir nen vernünftigen Virusscan und ne Firewall!!

Ich selbst hab AVK 2010 von Gdata drauf und diesbezüglich keinerlei Probleme. Es gibt aber auch noch andere, die genauso gut sind. Und zumindest besser wie die Konstenlosen dinger.

Und das die nur von den Addons kommen, naja, das sei jetzt mal dahin gestellt, ich kanns mir nicht wirklich vorstellen.


----------



## Curvatura (22. Januar 2010)

Jörn schrieb:


> *§ 186 Üble Nachrede*
> Wer in Beziehung auf einen anderen eine Tatsache behauptet oder verbreitet, welche denselben verächtlich zu machen oder in der öffentlichen Meinung herabzuwürdigen geeignet ist, wird, wenn nicht diese Tatsache erweislich wahr ist, mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe und, wenn die Tat öffentlich oder durch Verbreiten von Schriften (§ 11 Abs. 3) begangen ist, mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.



§186 von was? Der Satzung von Musterhausens Schützenverein? Nehme an du meinst §186 StGB. Dieser bezieht sich aber auf Öffentliches Interesse mein Freund. In diesem Fall wohl absolut irrelevant


*auf einen anderen* .. du solltest Gesetzestexte schon selbst verstanden haben bevor du sowas postest. Vor allem auch den Unterschied zwischen juristischen und natürlichen Personen sowie sachdefinitionen kennen sonst macht es keinen Sinn. Des weiteren sie auch richtig zitieren.

Die Tomatenpflanze ist gefährlich ... isst bloss keine Tomaten von ihr! wow, üble Nachrede. Vieleicht meldet sich ja in diesem Thread ein Manfred Curse zu wort und fühlt sich "beleidigt" das ihm vorgeworfen wird mit seiner Darmerkrankung böse Viren zu verbreiten. Wer weiss. Blöd dann nur noch wenn der TE Schweizer ist ... will mal sehen ob ihn dein StGB interessiert.

bb


----------



## Paladom (22. Januar 2010)

Versteht doch, ein Hinweis oder Tip wären gewsen:



> Ich habe gestern bei [Insert Site here] folgende Addons heruntergeladen: [Insert AddOn 1], [Insert AddOn 2], [Insert AddOn 3], usw.
> Leider wurde heute mein Account gehackt und nach eingängiger prüfung habe ich folgende .dll entdecken können: [insert .dll here].
> 
> Ich kann nicht beweisen, dass ich mir den [Keylogger, Virus, Trojaner] von [Insert Site here] eingefangen habe, aber möglicherweise besteht dort ein Zusammenhang.




Er hat jedoch geschrieben, dass in all seinen aufgelisteten beim Namen benannten AddOns Keylogger stecken und dass curse.com die Schuld tragen muss. Anders ist nicht möglich. Was meinst du was hier los gewesen wäre, wenn er das über buffed.de gesagt hätte. Auweia, er wäre in der Luft zerissen worden. Und das auf wahrscheinlich jetzt schon 30 Forenseiten.



Genau das ist das Problem


[sup]So, ich behaupte, ich habe seit heute morgen ständig einen Bluescreen wenn ich mich in Wow einloggen möchte. Das liegt nur, und wirklich nur daran, weil ich mir gestern das äusserst verdächtige Prgramm "blasc" von buffed.de runtergeladen habe. Im Bluescreen steht auch irgendetwas von einer .dll. 
Also vorsicht! Nichts mehr bei buffed.de runterladen! Sie Software macht euren Rechner kaputt![/sup]

Und nu? ACHTUNG Ironie!


----------



## Mitzy (22. Januar 2010)

*streck* Ich mach´s mir einfach, ich lade mir weiterhin absolut gar keine AddOns runter und komme trotzdem prima Zurecht *gähn*


----------



## Vudis (22. Januar 2010)

xashija schrieb:


> Mh... da hätte ich jetzt mal eine reine Interessensfrage. Du hast dir die Addons also manuell runtergeladen und dir dadurch den Keylogger eingefagen, deiner Meinung nach. Und hier schreibst du, dass es eine gefakte Login-Seite war, bei der du dich eingeloggt hast? Ich bin verwirrt... Ich musste mich noch nie irgendwo einloggen, um Addons runterzuladen. Bei curse auch nicht.



obvious troll is obvious

*Schild mit "Bitte keine Trolle füttern" aufhängt*

ach und....
rufmord!!!


----------



## Valleron (22. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich das hier so lese sträuben sich meine Nackenhaare. Der TE hat´s mit der Warnung gut gemeint, sich aber ein wenig falsch ausgedrückt. Gibt dies euch etwa den Grund ihn zu flamen? Ein einfacher Hinweis hätte auch gereicht, aber hier müssen sich wohl einige profilieren. 

zum Thema:

Viren und Co können einen überall treffen. Ob die nun über Curse, WoWMatrix oder auch buffed (sry is nur nen Bsp) ist egal. Ich persönlich hab mir über Addon´s noch nie einen eingefangen. Mein Virenscanner hat nur bei den Goldverkäufer Werberpopup´s schon häufiger angeschlagen. WoW ist numal ein gutes Angriffsziel und jeder muß einfach aufpassen was er installiert, sich nen guten Virenschutz (ja die Dinger kosten halt was) besorgen, den Blizz Authenticator kaufen oder auf´s Handy ziehn und regelmäßig die Passwörter ändern. Damit hat man den höchstmöglichen Schutz und kann in Ruhe zocken.

so long

Valleron


----------



## RasDvaTri (22. Januar 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> ...ich warne nur und sage meine meinung... und es wurde schon offiziell bestätigt das auf der seite keylogge rummirren.... naja mir ist es eigentlich egal wo ihr eure addons runterladet.... wollte eigentlich nur nett sein und euch den ärger ersparen...





Ich frage mich seit langem wie es geht das so viele Leute gehacked werden. Und mir kam auch in den Sinn das es womöglich die Addons sind!

Übrigens super das du uns bescheid sagst!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agrimor (22. Januar 2010)

Das Gerücht, dass über den Client von Curse Viren/Keylogger etc. verbreitet werden, wird wohl nie aussterben.

Tatsächlich unternimmt Curse zahlreiche Maßnahmen, um so einen Fall quasi auszuschließen (ausführbare Dateien gibts über den Updater z.B. nur in absoluten Ausnahmefällen. Nämlich dann, wenn die für das jeweilige Addon zwingend erforderlich sind und vorher einer ausführlichen Prüfung durch Curse unterzogen worden sind.) Es wäre für einen Addon Entwickler so weder absichtlich, noch unabsichtlich möglich, z.B. ein Update hochzuladen, das verseucht ist.

Die einzige sichere Methode, sich bei Curse einen Accounthack einzufangen ist folgende:

Man suche die Kommentare zu einem beliebigen Addon auf und suche nach einem (meist in schlechtem Englisch verfassten Eintrag wie z.B: "Hey, ich habe hier den Super sicheren Angelbot, mit dem ihr reich werdet und der von Blizz nicht entdeckt wird -->Link auf ominöse Seite außerhalb von Curse". Und wer darauf reinfällt, sollte die Schuld nicht bei Curse suchen ^^


----------



## xashija (22. Januar 2010)

Nur mal so als Klarstellung: Weder die Mods noch ich wollen hier irgendwem vor den Karren fahren. Das einzige was wir gerne aufgelöst hätten sind die widersprüchlichen Aussagen des TEs.


----------



## Rodanold (22. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Irgendein AV muss die dll ja erkennen, sonst hätte der Trojaner keinen Namen bekommen. Klar werden nicht alle Programme die Datei erkennen und solange sie noch neu ist, sind die Chancen das sie übersehen wird noch größer. Generel ist das Problem bei solchen Sachen die kleine Zielgruppe, deswegen finden viele Hersteller die Datei gar nicht erst.



Hmhmhm.... also braucht man HiJack-This und co. doch nicht. Werd das den Jungs mal erzählen. Entweder die schmeißen sich vor lachen auf den Boden oder kündigen ihre
freiwillige Hilfe auf.

Aber mal ernsthaft. Viren werden zu 90% nicht an einer Datei erkannt sondern an Aktionen oder Reaktionen. Dann wird gezielt danach gesucht. 
Und erst wenn gefunden und identifiziert findet die Signatur ihren Weg in die diversen Scanner.

Zum Thema kostenpflichtige Tools oder kostenfreie Tools kann man einiges auf diversen Seiten bzw in Foren nachlesen.
So hat z.B. HiJack-This vor nicht allzulanger Zeit mal bemängelt, das kostenpflichtige Tools ihr Geld nicht wert sind,
wenn man betrachtet, wie klein der Unterschied zu verschiedenen kostenfreien Tools ist. 
Das belegen auch diverse Test. 
Und so viel ist sicher: Einen 100% sicheren Schutz gibt es nicht. Nur annähernd sicher. 
Wobei ich mich mit Avira und Spybot SD doch sehr gut fühle.

CU


----------



## Deanne (22. Januar 2010)

Manoman. Mittlerweile sollte eigentlich jeder wissen, wie man seinen Account vor Keyloggern schützt. Und wer besonders vorsichtig sein will, besorgt sich den Authenticator. Ich selbst benutze den Curse Client auch nicht, weil ich schon häufiger von Sicherheitslücken gehört habe, aber ansonsten habe ich mir über die AddOns auf der Seite noch nie etwas eingefangen. Wer seinen Account nicht vernünftig schützt und leichtfertig damit umgeht, braucht sich über Keylogger und co. nicht wundern. Ich benutze ebenfalls das AddOn Bartender, welches ich bei Curse heruntergeladen habe und bisher habe ich noch nie Probleme damit gehabt. 

Zudem finde ich die Aussagen des TE reichlich widersprüchlich und merkwürdig. Ich habe eher den Eindruck, dass die eigene Unvorsichtigkeit jetzt auf andere geschoben werden soll.


----------



## Elathar (22. Januar 2010)

RasDvaTri schrieb:


> Ich frage mich seit langem wie es geht das so viele Leute gehacked werden. Und mir kam auch in den Sinn das es womöglich die Addons sind!
> 
> Übrigens super das du uns bescheid sagst!
> 
> ...



 das ist ja der grund... ich selber habe noch unzähligen spielern im wow-europe forum ans herz gelegt ihre antiviren programme etc. zu updaten.. und das es nur möglich ist wenn man seine daten weitergibt oder man sich nen download virus einfängt.... aber ich wurde ja heute morgen belehrt.... es reicht ja mitlerweile schon aus sich ne homepage anzugucken ohne irgendwo draufzuklicken... dank adope sicherheitslücken usw.... naja wird mir immer ein mysterium bleiben... aber aufgrund des fundes bei den addons und bei anderen leuten auch denke ich es sind die addons.... 

würde man wissen woran es liegt wäre das ganze thema wow hack vorbei.....


----------



## Blackmarco (22. Januar 2010)

Noch immer fleisig am schreiben hier? Hehe wie oft kommts wohl noch zu solchen Beiträgen wo der Name Keylogger,Curse,wowmatrix etc. vorkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber lustig ist es immer wieder alles durch zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schönes WE Euch und frohes Account sichern


----------



## Murk (22. Januar 2010)

So,

die AddOns dürfen lt. Blizzard keinen ausführbaren Code enthalten, d.h. sie dürfen nicht gestartet werden.
Alle AddOns die ich so kenne, sei es bei Buffed oder bei Curse, beinhalten keine ausführbaren Dateien.
Packt man diese also aus und schiebt diese Dateien in das AddOn Verzeichnis so wird, auch aus versehen, keine ausführbare Datei gestartet..
Jedes Programm welches etwas machen will, sei es Tastaturabfragen zustarten oder etwas zu verändern, muss gestartet werden um diese Operation durchzuführen, bloßen hineinkopieren bewirkt nichts.
DLL-Dateien beinhaltzen keinen selbstausfühbaren Code, sondern sind Routinen die von einer anderen Stelle aus gestartet werden können.
Ein Trojaner kann nur um aktiv zu werden, gestartet werden, wie dieses geschieht ist eine andere Sache, z.b. Virtual Basic Routinen, Word Dateien usw.
Dann wird die Schadroutine aktiv und es werden diverse Sachen im Betriebssystem Kernel verändert, diese Veränderungen bewirken dann ein Aufruf der DLL-Datei.

Also Fazit - nur durch herunterladen und kopieren kann man kein Aufruf des Trojaners durchführen !

Benutzt man allerdings Third Party Programme, wie den Curse Client, so gibt man die Gewalt über die Installation an den Client komplett ab und es besteht die Möglichkeit im Hintergrund Schadcode nachzuladen und auszuführen.
So eine Aktivität müßte der Virenscanner allerding erkennen und Alarm schlagen - Kaspersky z.b. meldet sich immer wenn der Curse Client etwas durchführt und man muss dieses bestätigen.
Es kann also sein das dein Curse Client tatsächlich befallen ist, wie auch immer dieses geschehen ist, und dann deinen Trojaner installierte und ausführte.
Der Curse Client von der offiziellen Seite besitzt zumindest keine Routine zum Nachladen schadhafter Sachen.

Wie also der Trojaner zu dir kam kann man nur vermuten, nicht jedoch nachvolziehen und beweisen, nur von der die angegeben Quelle und nach deiner Vorgehensweise, kann es so nicht passiert sein.

Das es einige Seiten gibt die WOW AddOns anbieten und bei deren Aufruf dann durch Lücken im InterNet Explorer Trojaner reinkommen und sofort gestartet werden ist hinreichend bekannt.
In diesem Falle kann der Virenscanner meistens wenig bewirken, es handelt sich um AxtiveX Aufrüfe aus dem Internet Explorer, meldet der Scanner es, ist der Trojaner schon drin.
In so einem Fall kann man nur den Internet Explorer umkonfigurieren, nur macht das keiner da ohne ActiveX heute nichts mehr auskommt. Firefix ist aber auch nicht besser.....

Die Probleme sind aber nicht nur bei den Benutzer zu suchen, sondern auch bei den Programmierern. Will man sein System sicher machen und div. Teile im Internet Explorer deaktivieren, so kann von ein Surfen nicht mehr die Rede sein, denn Seiten lassen sich kaum noch aufrufen, werden verstümmelt angezeigt, Fehlermeldungen ect. - also läßt man es und öffnet so Tür und Tor für die Bösewichte......


----------



## Yinj (22. Januar 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> Ich habe ja vorhinn da mein account gehackt wurde mit dem support telefoniert und nun wurde alles behoben un dmein gold und eq wird mir per post geschickt von den gms... und nun sind wir auf was komisches gestoßen was auch den rechnungssupportler verblüffte
> 
> 
> den keylogger den ich mir einfang stammte von der bekannten wow addon seite www.curse.com/default.aspx
> ...



Ich sags mal so... (sorry aber muss sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Verkackt!!
Ich hatte mit der Seite NIE ein Problem hab auch denn Curse Client und es ist NIX Passiert sorry aber da muss was anderes dahinter stecken.


----------



## Agrimor (22. Januar 2010)

Wohl die häufigste Einfallschleuse für Viren sind veraltete Programme auf dem PC des Users. (z.b. veraltete Flash-Software für den Browser)

Wer das auf die schnelle Prüfen will, kann z.B. den Update Checker verwenden http://www.filehippo.../updatechecker/

Der Link ist btw. virenfrei ^^ Wenn ihr dem nicht traut, könnt ihr aber gerne auch z.B. ein Programm mit identischer Funktion von Heise nehmen.


----------



## Elathar (22. Januar 2010)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Wohl die häufigste Einfallschleuse für Viren sind veraltete Programme auf dem PC des Users. (z.b. veraltete Flash-Software für den Browser)
> 
> Wer das auf die schnelle Prüfen will, kann z.B. den Update Checker verwenden http://www.filehippo.../updatechecker/
> 
> Der Link ist btw. virenfrei ^^ Wenn ihr dem nicht traut, könnt ihr aber gerne auch z.B. ein Programm mit identischer Version von Heise nehmen.



http://www.heise.de/security/dienste/Der-Scan-869077.html


echt super... man sieht echt alle veralteten programme auf seinem pc..


----------



## Bananajoe:D (22. Januar 2010)

Nur weil man Moderator ist muss man hier nicht Gott spielen ...

Finde den beitrag des ersten Moderators auch lächerlich sowas schreiben höchstens Kleinkinder....

Außerdem seit doch wenigstens froh das er euch warnt ihr solltet mal son Teil drauf haben....

PS: Wer diesen Beitrag löscht hat kleine e**s !


----------



## Fremder123 (22. Januar 2010)

Paladom schrieb:


> Versteht doch, ein Hinweis oder Tip wären gewsen:
> 
> Er hat jedoch geschrieben, dass in all seinen aufgelisteten beim Namen benannten AddOns Keylogger stecken und dass curse.com die Schuld tragen muss. Anders ist nicht möglich. Was meinst du was hier los gewesen wäre, wenn er das über buffed.de gesagt hätte. Auweia, er wäre in der Luft zerissen worden. Und das auf wahrscheinlich jetzt schon 30 Forenseiten.


Na mein Gott, ich seh grad durchs Fenster Gebäude einstürzen und die Welt gleich untergehen, weil DIR die Worte eines anderen nicht passen. Stehst Du in irgendeinem Zusammenhang mit curse oder den Addons oder warum machst Du hier so einen Wind?!

Schließe mich hier einigen anderen an: Der TE hats gut gemeint und auf ein SEINER MEINUNG NACH BESTEHENDES PROBLEM/ GEFAHRENPOTENZIAL hingewiesen. Ist voll okay und und für uns, die wir alle mal Betroffene sein können hilfreicher, als wenn hier noch wer vollkommen offtopic irgendwelchen Schiet von wegen "Rechtsverletzung", "Üble Nachrede" oder dergleichen daher schwadroniert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (22. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Authenticator kaufen & Virenscanner installieren.
> Problem gelöst.




Ahh kk, das ist eure Art, widersprüchliches aufzudecken. BAM zack zack zack BAM, und aufgedeckt, oder wie?
Euch müsste doch mittlweile auch aufgefallen sein, dass nicht nur die Buffeduser gerne mit der Bazooka ins Zimmer fallen. Bis einer weint und dann auf nett und zuvorkommend machen "Wir wollten ja nur...."...schon klar. 

@ TE
Thx für die Info, werde die Tage mal curse.com beobachten. Wollte mir heute das neu DBM und Atlas laden, aber das werde ich wohl auf ein paar Tage verschieben, oder direkt vom Betreiber runterladen.


----------



## Rethelion (22. Januar 2010)

Rodanold schrieb:


> Hmhmhm.... also braucht man HiJack-This und co. doch nicht. Werd das den Jungs mal erzählen. Entweder die schmeißen sich vor lachen auf den Boden oder kündigen ihre
> freiwillige Hilfe auf.



Wo habe ich geschrieben, dass man HJT nicht braucht? Oder wo habe ich es auch nur erwähnt?
Ich habe geschrieben, dass die dll-Datei erkannt werden kann. Der vom TE genannte TR/PSW.Wow.uml ist z.B. von Avira vergeben worden, also sollte Antivir auch die dll erkennen.



> wie klein der Unterschied zu verschiedenen kostenfreien Tools ist


Vergleichen wir doch mal Antivir mit meinem Lieblingsprogramm Norton 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt gibt es einen neuen Trojaner den weder Antivir noch Norton erkennen; nehmen wir mal den hier, den ich letzte Woche im WoW-Forum gefunden habe: http://www.virustotal.com/de/analisis/9987746fabc62dd863c1592f9d47003e0c7ae103913569a375e18e478dd43222-1263630842
Führen wir den Trojaner auf einem "Antivir-PC" aus, ist der PC infiziert. Das selbe bei dem "Norton-PC", Norton verhindert die Ausführung und der PC ist geschützt.
Ich meine du schreibst das 90% nicht durch Signaturen sondern durch verhaltensbasierte Methoden erkannt werden, wo ich dir auch vollkommen zustimme, aber dann benutzt du Antivir?


----------



## Bananajoe:D (22. Januar 2010)

Wenn man für sollche Sprüche als Moderator kohle bekommt will ich den Job auch -.- peinlich....


----------



## Arosk (22. Januar 2010)

Keine NoName Addons runterladen <3


----------



## Genomchen (22. Januar 2010)

Ausserdem @ Moderatoren, liegt es nicht am TE euch zu beweisen, dass er Recht hat. Ihr könnt ihm glauben oder nicht. Wenn IHR der Meinung seid, es stimmt nicht, dann beweist doch das Gegenteil, oder aber wollt ihr im offiziellen Forum nicht suchen bzw seid damit beschäftigt User per dreizeiler abzuspeisen? 
Kann ja sein, das TE zu dünn informiert hat, aber er muss sicherlich niemanden überzeugen.


----------



## Carcharoth (22. Januar 2010)

Bananajoe:D schrieb:


> Wenn man für sollche Sprüche als Moderator kohle bekommt will ich den Job auch -.- peinlich....




Wir kriegen keine Kohle dafür.

Ausserdem seh ich nich, wo meine Sätze verletzend oder sonstwas sind.


----------



## -Baru- (22. Januar 2010)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Ausserdem @ Moderatoren, liegt es nicht am TE euch zu beweisen, dass er Recht hat. Ihr könnt ihm glauben oder nicht. Wenn IHR der Meinung seid, es stimmt nicht, dann beweist doch das Gegenteil, oder aber wollt ihr im offiziellen Forum nicht suchen bzw seid damit beschäftigt User per dreizeiler abzuspeisen?



Der TE sagte, dass er auf eine gefakte Login-Seite kam. Jetzt wurde er gefragt, wie er dahin kam. Wie bitte sollen die Moderatoren das recherchieren?


----------



## Bananajoe:D (22. Januar 2010)

> Ausserdem @ Moderatoren, liegt es nicht am TE euch zu beweisen, dass er Recht hat. Ihr könnt ihm glauben oder nicht. Wenn IHR der Meinung seid, es stimmt nicht, dann beweist doch das Gegenteil, oder aber wollt ihr im offiziellen Forum nicht suchen bzw seid damit beschäftigt User per dreizeiler abzuspeisen?
> Blâckskull Deathknight Tank




/sign


Ich dachte Moderatoren wären dazu da das im forum kein mist geschrieben wird und nicht um unnütze sprüche abzulassen und dann den admin zuholen und zu whinen das es nur zur hilfe war...


Die beitrage hier gehören normal auch nicht ins Forum aber wenn man einen Moderator flame tread aufmacht dann ziehen sie die eier zusammen und löschen ihn wieder armes armes buffed ihr seit so komerz xD


----------



## Firun (22. Januar 2010)

Bananajoe:D schrieb:


> Wenn man für sollche Sprüche als Moderator kohle bekommt will ich den Job auch -.- peinlich....




Schon mal was von *Ehrenamtlich *gehört ? peinlich....


----------



## The-Quila (22. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Authenticator kaufen & Virenscanner installieren.
> Problem gelöst.




stimm ich voll und ganz zu. ich benutz seit langem curse, vor 2 wochen hab ich den ersten virus dort gesehn. wurde aber schon im runterladen gekillt.

ich möchte noch meinem virenscannerhersteller danken, und allen die das ermöglicht haben. ^^


----------



## Lillyan (22. Januar 2010)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Ausserdem @ Moderatoren, liegt es nicht am TE euch zu beweisen, dass er Recht hat. Ihr könnt ihm glauben oder nicht. Wenn IHR der Meinung seid, es stimmt nicht, dann beweist doch das Gegenteil, oder aber wollt ihr im offiziellen Forum nicht suchen bzw seid damit beschäftigt User per dreizeiler abzuspeisen?
> Kann ja sein, das TE zu dünn informiert hat, aber er muss sicherlich niemanden überzeugen.


Öhm, ich wollte nur wissen wie genau das passiert ist... immerhin redet der TE mal von Dateien auf seinem Rechner, dann von einer gefakten Loginseite und wenn ich dann nachfrage wird mir gesagt ich würde nicht genau nachlesen, geantwortet wurde mir jedoch nicht.

Dankbar bin ich schon für Warnungen, jedoch sehe ich im Moment keine Schuld bei Curse und deswegen stehe ich der Warnung eben sehr skeptisch gegenüber.


----------



## Bananajoe:D (22. Januar 2010)

> Authenticator kaufen & Virenscanner installieren.
> Problem gelöst.



Das ist nicht verletzend sondern nur blöd.
Ein gleicher satz wäre z.b.

HIHIHI zum Glück hab ich keinen und wenn ich ein hätte wäre er weg weil blablabla


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> dito, ich benutze schon seit Jahren curse und hatte noch nie so eine Situation wie sie hier mehr oder weniger beschrieben wird.






So ich benutze auch seit 1 jahr Curse und habe noch keines gleichen Erfahrung mit Viren in addons gemacht und ja auch den Curse client nutze ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talhea (22. Januar 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> finde diese aussage einfach nur lächerlich... sry
> 
> ich denke da hast du leider keine ahnung von viren...
> 
> ...




Hatte den Trojaner letzte Woche auch. Kaspersky hat aber Alarm geschlagen, ich habe den gelöscht, noch einen weiteren Scan gemacht und jetzt ist alles wieder sauber. Meinen Account habe ich auch noch. 

Also die Aussage, dass die Antivirenprogramme die Trojaner nicht erkennen, ist folglich auch nicht ganz richtig.


----------



## Bananajoe:D (22. Januar 2010)

> Schon mal was von *Ehrenamtlich *gehört ? peinlich....




Schonmal was von "ich wurde im Forum gemobbt und bin deswegen Moderator geworden das ich die anderen unterdrücken kann gehört?" ... peinlich


----------



## Brannys (22. Januar 2010)

...auch ich habe u.a. von *Curse.com* *bartender 4 *runtergeladen, aktuellste Version , aber bei mir ist nichts wie hier auf der Seite beschrieben. 
Holt euch doch den Authenticator und ruhe ist. So wie ich das mitbekommen habe, soll es bei Cataclysm eh Pflicht werden, dass man einen Authenticator benötigt.

Aber mal abgesehen davon, habe mit Addons von Curse.com bisher genauso wenig Probleme gehabt, wie z.B. von *wowinterface.com

*Aktualisieren der Addons im Interface-Ordner führe ich über *wowmatrix *durch*, *auch hier nie Probleme gehabt.
*
*


----------



## Paladom (22. Januar 2010)

Was das jetzt Bananajoe? Virtuelles Armdrücken mit dem Moderator? Extra dafür den Account gemacht? peinlich...


----------



## Firun (22. Januar 2010)

Bananajoe:D schrieb:


> Schonmal was von "ich wurde im Forum gemobbt und bin deswegen Moderator geworden das ich die anderen unterdrücken kann gehört?" ... peinlich



Nein , lese ich gerade zum ersten mal von dir.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Januar 2010)

Brannys schrieb:


> ...auch ich habe u.a. von *Curse.com* *bartender 4 *runtergeladen, aktuellste Version , aber bei mir ist nichts wie hier auf der Seite beschrieben.
> Holt euch doch den Authenticator und ruhe ist. So wie ich das mitbekommen habe, soll es bei Cataclysm eh Pflicht werden, dass man einen Authenticator benötigt.
> 
> Aber mal abgesehen davon, habe mit Addons von Curse.com bisher genauso wenig Probleme gehabt, wie z.B. von *wowinterface.com
> ...



wo hast du das bitte mit Cata und dem Authenticator gehört? Frage


----------



## Elathar (22. Januar 2010)

Brannys schrieb:


> ...auch ich habe u.a. von *Curse.com* *bartender 4 *runtergeladen, aktuellste Version , aber bei mir ist nichts wie hier auf der Seite beschrieben.
> Holt euch doch den Authenticator und ruhe ist. So wie ich das mitbekommen habe, soll es bei Cataclysm eh Pflicht werden, dass man einen Authenticator benötigt.
> 
> Aber mal abgesehen davon, habe mit Addons von Curse.com bisher genauso wenig Probleme gehabt, wie z.B. von *wowinterface.com
> ...




genau ab cataclysm wird der authenticator pflicht,.... jeder der dann keine kreditkarte besitzt wird dann kein wow mehr spielen können... oh man 


und wieso verallgemeinern hier dauernd die meisten alles " ? ich habe kein virus gefunden.. also ist da nix" genauso wie " bei mir laggt es ingame nicht... also kann es nicht am server liegen"..... echt arm.. sry


----------



## Bananajoe:D (22. Januar 2010)

Ich lese auch das erste mal vondir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




..und ja ein Moderator armdrück tread wäre mal lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodrom (22. Januar 2010)

Talhea schrieb:


> Hatte den Trojaner letzte Woche auch. Kaspersky hat aber Alarm geschlagen, ich habe den gelöscht, ........



jetzt mal ne Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

wie bekommt ihr solch schönen Sachen ?
ich habe sowas noch nciht bekommen.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Nein , lese ich gerade zum ersten mal von dir.


Firun da scheint dich aber einer ganz lieb zu haben *LefenD ist ausm IRC * :>



BTw Wen ihr auf Meldungen und der gleichen Hören würdet WÄRE es Sogar Möglich das ihr auch mal aufpasst was ihr macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (22. Januar 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> genau ab cataclysm wird der authenticator pflicht,.... jeder der dann keine kreditkarte besitzt wird dann kein wow mehr spielen können... oh man
> 
> 
> und wieso verallgemeinern hier dauernd die meisten alles " ? ich habe kein virus gefunden.. also ist da nix" genauso wie " bei mir laggt es ingame nicht... also kann es nicht am server liegen"..... echt arm.. sry


Naja, nicht schlimmer als "Ich hab nen keylogger und curse muss Schuld sein". Ich habe ehrlich versucht nachzuvollziehen wie es zu dem Keylogger kam, auf Fragen wird jedoch nicht oder patzig geantwortet, so dass mir langsam die Lust vergeht hier ernsthaft weiter zu reden. Belassen wir es bei einem "Paßt gut auf, wenn ich euch Dateien irgendwo runterladet".


----------



## Carcharoth (22. Januar 2010)

Bananajoe:D schrieb:


> Das ist nicht verletzend sondern nur blöd.
> Ein gleicher satz wäre z.b.
> 
> HIHIHI zum Glück hab ich keinen und wenn ich ein hätte wäre er weg weil blablabla



Dein Satz macht keinen Sinn *g*


----------



## Grushdak (22. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Irgendein AV muss die dll ja erkennen, sonst hätte der Trojaner keinen Namen bekommen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich schmeiss mich weg.
Die Programmierer von Viren & co arbeiten zusammen mit den schädlingsbekämpfern - die Einen erfinden's, die Anderen geben den erst Namen.^^

...........

Der TE hat sich einfach nur etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt.
Auch wenn nun bei curse nix mehr zu finden ist ... es "könnte" ja sein, daß curse bereits gehandelt hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe vor ca 2 Jahren (meine ich), mal eine angeblich neue Version von Titanpanel gesaugt.
Selbst nach einer Scannung schien die neue Version clean zu sein.
So wollte ich es denn entpacken. Nur dabei bekam ich erst ne Trojanermeldung.
Wie sich herausstellte, war diese Version verseucht.

Nun gut, sowas kann jedem Hoster mal passieren.
Zudem werden mittlerweile auch viele seriöse Seiten unterwandert und auch oft 1:1 kopiert (die Loginseiten stimmen in Bild und Linkdarstellung überein).

Wie schon gesagt wurde, ein Antvirenprogramm etc. kann nur etwas finden, was bereits in deren Datenbank inplementiert wurde.
Alle neuen Schädlinge - und es wird ja logischerweise immer Neues programmiert - können wohl schlecht erkannt werden.
Auch werden oft Scanner und Firewalls erstmal gezielt ausgeschaltet - welche somit dann nutzlos sind.

Vorsichtig sollte man in bestimmten Sachen immer sein.


Jedenfalls Danke an den TE


ps. Jeder der sich so selbstsicher ist, steht vielleicht näher am Befall, als er es glaubt.


greetz


----------



## Vudis (22. Januar 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> genau ab cataclysm wird der authenticator pflicht,.... jeder der dann keine kreditkarte besitzt wird dann kein wow mehr spielen können... oh man



Du kannst dir auch ne Kreditkarte borgen und "vermutlich" wird der Authentikator (nicht der mobile sondern das anhänger ding) beim Kauf von Cataclysm in der Packung dabei sein.
Allerdings alles nur Gerüchte.

Wie schon im ersten Post...
Kreditkarte borgen
(Mobile) Authentikator mit Paypal kaufen
Freuen


----------



## Bananajoe:D (22. Januar 2010)

> Dein Satz macht keinen Sinn *g*



Der Post aber auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (22. Januar 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> genau ab cataclysm wird der authenticator pflicht,.... jeder der dann keine kreditkarte besitzt wird dann kein wow mehr spielen können... oh man
> 
> 
> und wieso verallgemeinern hier dauernd die meisten alles " ? ich habe kein virus gefunden.. also ist da nix" genauso wie " bei mir laggt es ingame nicht... also kann es nicht am server liegen"..... echt arm.. sry



Jetzt sag doch endlich mal etwas genaueres zu der Fake-Login-Seite!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Januar 2010)

Bananajoe:D schrieb:


> Schonmal was von "ich wurde im Forum gemobbt und bin deswegen Moderator geworden das ich die anderen unterdrücken kann gehört?" ... peinlich






du Moderatoren Ja sind Geschöpfe die Über mehr macht Verfügen als du also würde ich Über diese nicht so Reden :>


----------



## Plüschbâr (22. Januar 2010)

User vs. Moderator gogo xD


----------



## Æzørt (22. Januar 2010)

ich lad mir schon seit jahren addons bei curse und hatte noch nie viren. vlt solltest du dir weniger versaute filmchen runterladen da sind solche dinger nämllich drin


----------



## Bananajoe:D (22. Januar 2010)

> User vs. Moderator gogo xD



Schlegerei am Bahnhof mit Bannanen und Gurken ! ab gehts ! wer will als erstes ^^


----------



## soca291 (22. Januar 2010)

also mal ganz ehrlich das hat nix mit rufmord zutun er hat nur gewarnt das bei dem download von curse viren dabei sein können er hat nie behauptet das curse das absichtlich macht
außerdem hat er nie behauptet das in all diesen addons der keylogger dirn is sondern nur das er diese geladen hatt und dass höchstwahrscheinlich in einem dieser addons der keylogger drin war 



und ja mir is meine rechtschreibung grad egal wenn ich so nen bullshit hier lese


----------



## Lari (22. Januar 2010)

Beendet ihr den Kindergarten hier jetzt mal? Das Bananajoe überhaupt so lang rumpupen kann ist peinlich, das Verhalten der Moderatoren nach dem x-ten "Ich wurde gehackt!" Thread, weil er selbst wahrscheinlich zu den DAU's gehört, völlig nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Plüschbâr (22. Januar 2010)

Banenen an die Macht vernichtet die Gurken @Bananajo


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Januar 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Beendet ihr den Kindergarten hier jetzt mal? Das Bananajoe überhaupt so lang rumpupen kann ist peinlich, das Verhalten der Moderatoren nach dem x-ten "Ich wurde gehackt!" Thread, weil er selbst wahrscheinlich zu den DAU's gehört, völlig nachvollziehbar.


7sign





wer sich hacken lässt ist wohl meist selber dran schuld und der TE versucht es ebend auf eine addon seite zu schieben wie es scheint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WingsOfDeath (22. Januar 2010)

Die interesanteste Frage bei der ganzen Geschichte (und diese stelle ich jetz NUR dem TE):

*Wie war der komplette Link den du benutzt hast um auf curse.com zu kommen?*

Denn allein schon die Aussage "Falsche / gefakte LOGIN-Seite..." deutet darauf hin das entweder:
a) Der TE auf eine komplett falsche Seite gelangt ist und das aus unwissenheit / schluderei oder einfach (böse gesagt) dummheit nicht bemerkt hat
b) Der Rechner des TEs einfach von Haus aus Sicherheitslücken aufweist (zu viele Ports offen, veraltete Software ...)
oder
c) Die unerfahrenheit des TE´s bzgl. Internet/Sicherheit/AV bzw. wo darf ich überall hinklicken und/oder Daten eingeben dazu führt es einfach mal auf curse zu schieben weil o.g. Zusammenhänge nicht verstanden oder erkannt werden

 Denn der einstimmige Tenor besagt dass einige User bereits mehrfach auf mehreren System mit dementsprechenden Tools erfolgreich bewiesen haben das es NICHT an der ORIGINALEN curse Seite liegt.

Und es stellt sich immernoch die bisher unbeantwortete Frage: Seit wann muss ich mich bei curse oder sonstwo einloggen um AddOns runter zu laden?

Von daher ist und bleibt diese Situation reines Selbstverschulden des TE´s.

so long..
Wings


----------



## shadownappi (22. Januar 2010)

Mein Account wurde auch gehackt und ich hatte ebenfalls addons von denen !


----------



## Plüschbâr (22. Januar 2010)

es scheint echt viele zu interessieren was hier abgeht über 200 Leser xD


----------



## Brannys (22. Januar 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> genau ab cataclysm wird der authenticator pflicht,.... jeder der dann keine kreditkarte besitzt wird dann kein wow mehr spielen können... oh man
> 
> 
> und wieso verallgemeinern hier dauernd die meisten alles " ? ich habe kein virus gefunden.. also ist da nix" genauso wie " bei mir laggt es ingame nicht... also kann es nicht am server liegen"..... echt arm.. sry






http://wowsource.4players.de/news,2720,Braucht_bald_jeder_einen_Authenticator.html

schaut bitte mal bei google nach, da stehen bereits einige Berichte darüber.


----------



## Elathar (22. Januar 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Jetzt sag doch endlich mal etwas genaueres zu der Fake-Login-Seite!



 lol ? eigentlich sagte ich nirgends das ich auf einer fake seite war.. sondern ich denke das es eine war... weil ich den keylogger in meinem interface addon ordner hatte.... 


und wenn ich mein pc neu aufsetze... wow neu installiere.... dann die addons dort runterlade und 10st später gehackt werde und aufeinmal den keylogger im interface/addon ordner habe... dann verstehe ich nicht wieso ich da groß erklären muss woher ich den virus habe ??? irgendwie einleuchtend oder ?

aber macht ihr mal... ich beende hiermit jegliche antworten und hoffe wirklich das die leute die irgendwie ne klappe vor ihren augen haben mit antworten wie " dann update doch dein antivirustool oder kauf dir nen authenticator" selbst mal gehackt werden.. inkl den mods die hier auch keinerlei hilfe anbieten können oder mal nützliche tipps geben

irgendwie geben die mods hier überhaupt keine tipps sondern es kommt nur von den usern... naja sei mir auch egal...


----------



## Bananajoe:D (22. Januar 2010)

Ich nehm ne Bio Gurke dann hab ich mehr reichweite.... aber die Moderatoren schreiben nichtmehr die haben Angst ^^


----------



## Paladom (22. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> du Moderatoren Ja sind Geschöpfe die Über mehr macht Verfügen als du also würde ich Über diese nicht so Reden :>



Ähh, was?


----------



## Elathar (22. Januar 2010)

WingsOfDeath schrieb:


> Die interesanteste Frage bei der ganzen Geschichte (und diese stelle ich jetz NUR dem TE):
> 
> *Wie war der komplette Link den du benutzt hast um auf curse.com zu kommen?*
> 
> ...




hier der link.. der erste bei google

*wow*.*curse*.com/downloads/*wow*.../default.aspx


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Januar 2010)

Bananajoe:D schrieb:


> Ich nehm ne Bio Gurke dann hab ich mehr reichweite.... aber die Moderatoren schreiben nichtmehr die haben Angst ^^



ich glaube Du Provozierst ein bissen eine (PermBan)ane


----------



## Lari (22. Januar 2010)

Bananajoe:D schrieb:


> Ich nehm ne Bio Gurke dann hab ich mehr reichweite.... aber die Moderatoren schreiben nichtmehr die haben Angst ^^



Wie sagt man? Der Klügere gibt nach?


----------



## Plüschbâr (22. Januar 2010)

Paladom schrieb:


> Ähh, was?



Die kriegen wir schon noch... *verschwindet teuflisch lachend aus dem Thread*


----------



## Bananajoe:D (22. Januar 2010)

> du Moderatoren Ja sind Geschöpfe die Über mehr macht Verfügen als du also würde ich Über diese nicht so Reden :>



Joa schon die löschen ja immer ihre untaten und wenn sies dann dochmal verbocken schicken sie Zam oder Anette das sies wieder gerade schlagen ^^


----------



## Plüschbâr (22. Januar 2010)

verdammt den falschen zitiert -.- sorry


----------



## Carcharoth (22. Januar 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> irgendwie geben die mods hier überhaupt keine tipps sondern es kommt nur von den usern... naja sei mir auch egal...



- Von den Mods kamen mehrere Tipps
- Die Mods haben dich MEHRFACH gefragt was genau du gemacht hast. Da kam NIE eine Antwort sondern nur Ausflüchte.
- Wenn du unsre Fragen nicht beantwortest, kann dir auch keiner helfen.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Januar 2010)

Also langsam wird es Lächerlich jetzt melden sich hier noch Leute die "ANGEBLICH" von Curse Viren überfallen worden sind


----------



## Bananajoe:D (22. Januar 2010)

> Wie sagt man? Der Klügere gibt nach?



Das heisst ich hab gewonnen...

Oder sie versuchen gerade die Buchstaben für das wort /banned Bananajoe
zu finden ^^


----------



## -Baru- (22. Januar 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> lol ? eigentlich sagte ich nirgends das ich auf einer fake seite war.. sondern ich denke das es eine war... weil ich den keylogger in meinem interface addon ordner hatte....



Also warst Du nicht auf der originalen Curse-Seite, hast nicht die originalen Addons runtergeladen.
Dann brauchst Du hier aber auch nicht vor den Addons und Curse warnen sondenr hättest schreiben sollen:


"Achtung Fake-Curse Seite mit Trojaner in Addons"


----------



## Lari (22. Januar 2010)

Bananajoe:D schrieb:


> Das heisst ich hab gewonnen...
> 
> Oder sie versuchen gerade die Buchstaben für das wort /banned Bananajoe
> zu finden ^^



Ja, hast du *tätschel*


----------



## Eyatrian (22. Januar 2010)

Holt euch einfach nen Mac dann braucht ihr keine Angst vor Keyloggern zu haben. 
So könnt ihr auch den curse-client ohne Angst benutzen (wie ich)...

habe mein einfaches pw ohne Authenticator und wurde noch NIE gehackt obwohl ich nicht vorsichtig bin mit Internetseiten... XD


MFG 

Eyatrian, MAC-User aus Überzeugung


----------



## Firun (22. Januar 2010)

Bananajoe:D schrieb:


> Ich nehm ne Bio Gurke dann hab ich mehr reichweite.... aber die Moderatoren schreiben nichtmehr die haben Angst ^^



Und Tschüss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vudis (22. Januar 2010)

Hier die Moderatoren beschuldigen, dass sie nicht helfen bringt auch nichts...
Moderatoren müssen natürlich ALLES wissen egal welches Thema und welches Problem der User hat...ja ne

Und der Authentikator bringt nunmal die höchste Sicherheitsgarantie für deinen Account mit. (Wenn du nicht grade den Authentikator eingibst während du einen Keylogger hast und der Hacker diesen in den nächsten 30 Sekunden eingibt und es in diesen 30 Sekunden auch noch schafft dein Passwort zu ändern)
Mit anderen Worten...nicht sehr realistisch.


----------



## soca291 (22. Januar 2010)

wie sagt man so schön der klügere gibt solange nach bis er der dumme is 


bin dafür den thread zu schließen wird ja eh nur noch gespammt


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Januar 2010)

Bananajoe:D schrieb:


> Joa schon die löschen ja immer ihre untaten und wenn sies dann dochmal verbocken schicken sie Zam oder Anette das sies wieder gerade schlagen ^^





Verbocken Hm habe die Mods Hier etwas Verbockt? nein sie versuchen Sachlich zu bleiben und zu helfen aber der TE weicht ihnen ja Strickt aus


----------



## Plüschbâr (22. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Also langsam wird es Lächerlich jetzt melden sich hier noch Leute die "ANGEBLICH" von Curse Viren überfallen worden sind



es WIRD LANGSAM lächerlich? es IST lächerlich^


----------



## Elathar (22. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> - Von den Mods kamen mehrere Tipps
> - Die Mods haben dich MEHRFACH gefragt was genau du gemacht hast. Da kam NIE eine Antwort sondern nur Ausflüchte.
> - Wenn du unsre Fragen nicht beantwortest, kann dir auch keiner helfen.





äm moment mal kurz ... LOL ? ....

ich sage die ganze zeit woher ich den virus habe... wo er war... wo ich ihn eingefangen habe... habe den link gepostet.... hmm aber egal...


ausflüchte? ne ich sicher nicht.. ich gebe direkte antworten... komisch das viele hier verstehen was ich gesagt habe und mir sehr nette und hilfreiche antworten gegeben haben... die konstruktiv sind.... da frage ich mich wer hier was nicht versteht und wer sich hier in ausflüchte verläuft...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Januar 2010)

Plüschbâr schrieb:


> es WIRD LANGSAM lächerlich? es IST lächerlich^






Okay Da muss ich leider recht geben =/


----------



## Lillyan (22. Januar 2010)

Ab jetzt zurück zum Thema. Weiterer Spam wird gelöscht.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Januar 2010)

So Lieber Te Falls du noch da bist Erkläre alles Bitte Biss ins Kleinste Mini Detail was du gemacht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plüschbâr (22. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> So Lieber Te Falls du noch da bist Erkläre alles Bitte Biss ins Kleinste Mini Detail was du gemacht hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Damit das ganze von vorn los geht? *Hilfe*

Aber ich verschwinde jetzt *trollt sich*


----------



## Carcharoth (22. Januar 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> äm moment mal kurz ... LOL ? ....
> 
> ich sage die ganze zeit woher ich den virus habe... wo er war... wo ich ihn eingefangen habe... habe den link gepostet.... hmm aber egal...
> 
> ...



"Ich hab ihn von Curse" ist keine korrekte Antwort.


----------



## Seryma (22. Januar 2010)

also ich lade meine AddOns von Curse seit ich WoW spiele... mein Account wurde nie gehackt & nen Keylogger hatte ich auch nicht... also schwachsinn...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> "Ich hab ihn von Curse" ist keine korrekte Antwort.



Sehr richtig carch 


So wie du es Beschreibst TE kannst du ihn von überall haben und der "TROJANER" hat sich halt Blöder weiße in deinen ADDON Dateien eingenistet


----------



## Rethelion (22. Januar 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich schmeiss mich weg.
> Die Programmierer von Viren & co arbeiten zusammen mit den schädlingsbekämpfern - die Einen erfinden's, die Anderen geben den erst Namen.^^



Du weisst schon wie diese Namen entstehen,oder?
Der Programmierer von irgendeiner Malware denkt sicht nicht: "Och den nenn ich jetzt mal TR/PSW.Wow.uml"
Eher läuft es so ab:
Avira bekommt die Datei, analysiert sie und erkennt das es sich um Malware handelt; also erstellen sie eine Signatur für die Datei und benennen diese nach ihrem Schema.
Und jeder Hersteller benennt die Datei wieder anders.


----------



## thehed (22. Januar 2010)

Die xml_inc.dll hatte ich schon vor Wochen und damals benutzte ich nicht Curse. Allgemein wird angenommen die Datei komme auch aus einem ungepatchten Flashplayer.
Es kann also sein das man das ganze einfach durch Internetwerbung einfängt, die kann überall eingeblendet worden sein.
Im übrigen gibt es im Off.forum tatsächlich beiträge zu xml_inc.dll die haben aber diese Datei an vielen Orten. Glaub im Addons ordner bisher noch nicht.
Z.b hier: http://forums.wow-eu...&sid=3&pageNo=1

Unverständlich ist das Theater das ihr hier macht. Der TE hat nämlich wirklich einen sehr konfusen Text hingelegt!


----------



## Shadria (22. Januar 2010)

Hallo TE, ich hätte ein paar Fragen und wäre dir sehr verbunden wenn du dir die Zeit nehmen würdest diese zu beantworten (Anmerkung: ja, ich habe den kompletten Thread gelesen).



Elathar schrieb:


> ...
> den keylogger den ich mir einfang stammte von der bekannten wow addon seite www.curse.com/default.aspx
> ...


Welche Version des Flashplayers war zum Zeitpunkt des Downloads auf curse.com installiert?




Elathar schrieb:


> ...
> ich habe folgende programme runtergeladen welche infiziert waren....
> 
> bartender 4 questhelper pittbull frames gatherer recount omen deadly boss mod sexy map fortexorcist
> ...


Waren ALLE diese Addons infiziert? Jedes davon? 100% sicher?




Elathar schrieb:


> ...
> ich warne nur und sage meine meinung... und *es wurde schon offiziell bestätigt das auf der seite keylogge rummirren*.... naja mir ist es eigentlich egal wo ihr eure addons runterladet.... wollte eigentlich nur nett sein und euch den ärger ersparen...


Wer hat das offiziell bestätigt? Curse? Blizzard? Trotz Google konnte ich auf die schnelle nichts finden... für einen Link zu einer offiziellen Stellungsnahme wäre ich dir dankbar.


----------



## Streubombe (22. Januar 2010)

Für mich persönlich ist Curse nicht vertrauenswürdig... Ich meine das nicht als Wertung der Betreiber, sondern als Wetung der Technik... Selbst zum manuellen Download ist Scripting erforderlich! Das ist einfach ein No Go.. Was von dem ganzen Flash- und ActiveX-Mist zu halten ist, sollte mittlerweile auch der letzte Hinterwäldler begriffen haben...


----------



## Elathar (22. Januar 2010)

ok...


ich habe mir gestern nachmittag bis abend ca. die neuesten versionen von den besagten addons : gatherer,pittbull,recount,sexymap,fortexorcist,grid,dbm,omen,palypower,questhelper

runtergeladen ( manuell per hand ohne client oder automatischem download tool) ich bin auch auf kein banner oder sonstigen seiten gewesen " ich bin nur hier bei buffed,wow-europe und bei curse... ich habe die addons runtergeladen und in den interface/addon ordner gepackt.. dann ganz normal gespielt bis ca. 11uhr abends..

heute morgen wollte ich mich einloggen und es ging nicht weil ich aufeinmal den authenticator code eingeben sollte... ich wollte in die acc verwaltung und kam ebenfalls nicht rein... ab auf wow arsenal und dort habe ich dann gesehen das meine chars ihre klamotten nicht mehr anhatten.. bis auf ein paar und ich ne spitzhacke in der hand hielt.. im ts sagte mir ebenfalls ein gildenkollege das ich on bin und am farmen... ( obwohl ich ja nicht on bin)


so dann beim support angrufen und geklärt... dann im wow interface/addon ordner diesen keylogger gefunden.. und ebenfalls im C:\Users\benutzername\AppData\Local\Temp ordner....

xml_inc.dll 

=
Trojaner TR/PSW.Wow.uml in xml_inc.dll 



das wars


----------



## Najsh (22. Januar 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> äm moment mal kurz ... LOL ? ....
> 
> ich sage die ganze zeit woher ich den virus habe... wo er war... wo ich ihn eingefangen habe... habe den link gepostet.... hmm aber egal...
> ausflüchte? ne ich sicher nicht.. ich gebe direkte antworten... komisch das viele hier verstehen was ich gesagt habe und mir sehr nette und hilfreiche antworten gegeben haben... die konstruktiv sind.... da frage ich mich wer hier was nicht versteht und wer sich hier in ausflüchte verläuft...



Ich habe mich durch sämtliche Seiten des threads geqäult - und bin 
zu dem resume gekommen, dass du:

a) völlig unverständlich und zusammenhanglos schreibst
b) du keine Ahnung davon hast wie viren bzw keylogger funktionieren
c) du den virus nicht aus einem der manuell installiertens addon hast 

Und da du leider auch nach diversen threads keine klare Informationen geben
kannst - wird 

a) dir keiner helfen können
b) sind deine Aussagen - da verwirrend - auch für andere in keinsterweise hilfreich


----------



## Wildschweib123 (22. Januar 2010)

Paladom schrieb:


> Was du hier betreibst ist Rufmord!
> 
> Darüberhinaus nennst du expliziet AddOns beim Namen, wovon du behauptest sie alle seinen infiziert gewesen. Auch das ist mal absolut frech.





Ich sehe nicht, dass er von den genannten AddOns behauptet sie seien infiziert. Er informiert lediglich die Community, dass womöglich eines der gennanten AddOns infiziert sein könnte. 

Hat eher weniger mit Rufmord zu tun.

So far


----------



## Najsh (22. Januar 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> ok...
> 
> 
> ich habe mir gestern nachmittag bis abend ca. die neuesten versionen von den besagten addons : gatherer,pittbull,recount,sexymap,fortexorcist,grid,dbm,omen,palypower,questhelper
> ...



Und was beweist, dass du nicht bereits davor ein Virus/Keylogger auf deinem System hattest ?


----------



## Mungamau (22. Januar 2010)

Also... Ich habe mir gerade die Addons gezogen und ich muss lachen. Kein Virus, Trojaner oder was du da sagen möchtest, gefunden. Hab es mit Norten Insernert Security und Kaspersky mehrmals durchscannen lassen. Per Curse Client auch geladen und auch nichts gefunden!


----------



## Carcharoth (22. Januar 2010)

BananajoexD schrieb:


> Und HAllo



Permban.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Januar 2010)

Najsh schrieb:


> Und was beweist, dass du nicht bereits davor ein Virus/Keylogger auf deinem System hattest ?



Danke Danke genau das DANKE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







DU nimmst mir die Worte aus dem mund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 DANKE


----------



## thehed (22. Januar 2010)

Man sollte nicht gleich auf die letzten Aktivitäten schliessen, kann sein das die Datei da schon länger rumgammelt und erst jetzt die Daten benutzt wurde.
Bei der Menge an Hacks sind die Täter vielleicht überlastet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit, zu langsam, der Thread wächst schnell


----------



## LordHelmchenHL (22. Januar 2010)

Mungamau schrieb:


> Also... Ich habe mir gerade die Addons gezogen und ich muss lachen. Kein Virus, Trojaner oder was du da sagen möchtest, gefunden. Hab es mit Norten Insernert Security und Kaspersky mehrmals durchscannen lassen. Per Curse Client auch geladen und auch nichts gefunden!


Da habe ich mal eine Frage zu: Wie wollt Ihr denn verhindern, das sich solche Vollhonks einfach einen neuen Account erstellen (wie eben auch passiert)? Der Account hier ist ja nicht mit irgendetwas anderem verbunden.




EDIT: Dieser hier




Carcharoth schrieb:


> Permban.


----------



## gorieas (22. Januar 2010)

Wenn du mir auch nur einen Sinnvolen Grund für eine Softwarefirewall nennen kannst bekommst du von mir einen keks.
Eine Softwarefirewall kann sogar angriffe vereinfachen, es gibt darüber genug material auf vielen seiten, auf Tecchannel gabs dazu mal nen längeren bericht.

Und das mit Antivir lässt sich auch nicht bestätigen im Labor lief Antivir durchaus sehr zuverlässig , auch auf meinen Privatsystemen hatte ich nochnie einen Virus und davon laufen 3 rund um die uhr im Internet.

Es gibt wohl durchaus bessere Antiviren Programme, allerdings würde das bei usern wie dir auch nicht helfen wenn Antivir ja soviel durchgelassen hat ....

Wichtig ist das man nie als Administrator irgendwelche Browser nutzt, das ist einfach gefährlich.
Deshalb Vista oder Win 7 rauf und der Otto normalanwender ist sicherer.
XP ist in den richtigen händen aber genauso sicher




rennsau schrieb:


> Mal ganz kurz zum TE:
> 
> ich benutzte Antivir und was das konstenlose ding durchlässt, geht auf keine Kuhhaut!!!
> Also bitte, nimm Geld in die Hand, kauf dir nen vernünftigen Virusscan und ne Firewall!!
> ...


----------



## Mungamau (22. Januar 2010)

LordHelmchenHL schrieb:


> Da habe ich mal eine Frage zu: Wie wollt Ihr denn verhindern, das sich solche Vollhonks einfach einen neuen Account erstellen (wie eben auch passiert)? Der Account hier ist ja nicht mit irgendetwas anderem verbunden.



Wie meinst du das?


----------



## Regine55 (22. Januar 2010)

ich glaub er meint den buffedaccount. bin mir da aber auch nicht so sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paladom (22. Januar 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> ok...
> 
> 
> ich habe mir gestern nachmittag bis abend ca. die neuesten versionen von den besagten addons : gatherer,pittbull,recount,sexymap,fortexorcist,grid,dbm,omen,palypower,questhelper
> ...



Und wer sagt dann, dass du es von Curse und nicht vielleicht von buffed.de hast oder wie bereits gefragt schon vorher hattest?
Und wie hast du die Datei dann gefunden? Weil der Support gesagt hat. Schaue einfach mal im AddOn-Ordner nach? 

Und wenn die Datei im AddOn-Root lag, was du zumindest behauptest, dann ist die Datei wohl nicht durch bloßes rüberkopieren der neuen AddOns dort hingekommen sein, denn jedes AddOn hat einen eigenen Ordner, oder mehrere, keines legt aber nackte Daten im AddOn-Ordner ab.


----------



## LordHelmchenHL (22. Januar 2010)

Mungamau schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?





Arghhhh, falschen Post zitiert.....





Ich meinte die Sache mit dem Permabann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (22. Januar 2010)

LordHelmchenHL schrieb:


> Arghhhh, falschen Post zitiert.....
> 
> Ich meinte die Sache mit dem Permabann
> 
> ...




Durch User-Beobachtung und IP-Vergleiche.


----------



## Sobe1 (22. Januar 2010)

Die Leute, die dann die gesendeten Login Daten verwerten, wie schnell sind die wohl?

Wär auch mal interessant zu wissen, was die auch an falschen Sachen gesendet bekommen. Ichv ertipp mich ja auch mal oder hau Zahlen ohne NUM rein. 

Man sagt auch, dass verseuchte Systeme erstmal eine Zeit nicht "bearbeitet" werden. Es könnten ja noch mehr Daten kommen. Als Bsp. bei WoW ein Kumpel zu Besuch und will schnell auf seinem Acc Postkasten checken. Top, nochn Account. Ich würd da 2-3 Tage warten. Hinzu kommen wie gesagt die Datenmengen. Man muss alles durchgehen und falsche erstmal Filtern die offentsichtlich Fehler haben.

Solche Themen find ich immer interessant und schade, dass so viel Müll immer in solchen Threads kommt. Mein Gildenleader hats auch schon 2 mal hintereinander erwischt, geade alles wieder da nach ner Woche und dann wieder... Das 2te Mal warn Tag bevor der Authenticator kam -_- Und er ist Informatiker. Das komische an der Sache ist: Sein Vater spielt auch und beide Rechner sind mal mit beiden Accounts eigneloggt. Software technisch alles gleiche PCs. Addons auch nur die selben auf beiden immer simultan drauf. Bei Updates wird einfach kopiert... 

gescannt ect aber ka wo das her kam.


----------



## WingsOfDeath (22. Januar 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> hier der link.. der erste bei google
> 
> *wow*.*curse*.com/downloads/*wow*.../default.aspx


 
 Jo, damit sollte doch auch ausgeschlossen sein das du auf einer Fake-Seite warst. Denn das ist die Originale.
 Demnach hat dein Rechner wohl Sicherheitslücken die du selbst nicht erkennst.
 Denn von Curse stammen die Viren nicht -> das ist deine Behautpung ohne Beweise und Gegenteiliges wurde bewiesen.
Welchen AV nutzt du, welche Firewall(s) (sind diese auch wirklich Up to Date?) und wie kommst du auf die Idee das es durch die letzten Addons erst draufgekommen ist?
 Ein Keylogger kann schon länger bei dir auf dem System sein unwesen treiben und der Herausgeber dieses hat die Daten jetzt erst zufälligerweise dann gegen dich verwendet als du gerade neue Addons installiert hast.
 Denn wenn du vernünftige Software hast die dir Keylogger / Malware / PhishingSites u.ä. erkennt oder dein System wirklich sicher ist, wäre es nicht soweit gekommen.

 Der Punkt ist dass immer jeder gleich schreit "DER UND DER IST SCHULD" und "DAS HAB ICH VON DA UND DA .. UND NUR! VON DA", jedoch keinerlei Beweise haben und die Leute wuschig machen weil sie selbst zu den DAU´s oder (muss ja nicht gleich der Extremfall sein) den unerfahrenen Usern gehörn aber ganz und gar selbst dran Schuld sind.

 Denn ich konnte nirgends auch nur Ansatzweise lesen "Das heruntergeladene Zip-Archiv XYZ.zip von Curse war definitiv infiziert!", ganz im Gegenteil.

Aber jetz halt ich zu diesem Thema meine Klappe. Nächstes mal besser aufpassen und sein System schön mit AV/FW/HJT usw verhätscheln dann passiert sowas nicht. =)


----------



## Basster (22. Januar 2010)

Ich bin ja eigentlich ein stiller Mitleser dieses Forums, aber jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben:

WoW Addons (und sogar die offizielle UI) sind in LUA geschrieben. Wer in seinem Interface/Addons Ornder *.dll Files findet, sollte sich echt Gedanken machen. Addons bestehen aus .lua (Quellcode), .xml (Formatierungs- und Metafiles) sowie .blp (Grafiken) und .toc (Table of Content, also Inhaltsverzeichnis eines Addons) Dateien.
Ich entwickel selber Addons für WoW und publiziere die u.a. bei Curse. Wenn du als Entwickler bei Curse eine neue Version eines Addons hochlädst, wird dieses File nur akzeptiert und irgendwann freigeschaltet, wenn a) die Ordnerstruktur IM zip Archiv stimmt und b) NUR die oben genannten Dateitypen ethalten sind. Ok, .txt, .doc, .rtf und .pdf als Dokumentation sind auch erlaubt.

Ich habe seit 5 Jahren das selbe WoW Passwort und seit ca einem halben Jahr den Mobile Authentificator auf meinem iPhone (umsonst! Zumindest die App!) spiele mit 50-100 ständig wechselnden Addons, die ich mir seit jeher über den Curse Client aktualisieren lasse und ich hatte noch NIE Probleme mit meinem Account!

Wie so häufig sitzt die Sicherheitslücke VOR dem Monitor!

Grüße,
Basster


----------



## Chelrid (22. Januar 2010)

Krossfire schrieb:


> Wo?
> 
> Ich lade seit Ewigkeiten alle Addons von hier und NULL NARDA Keyloger.
> 
> Ergo hast du den Müll woanderst her.



Ich ebenfalls, auf 3 verschiebenen PCs mit 3 verschiedenen Accounts.




Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich bin mir echt am überlegen, ob ich mir mal 10 Authenticator-Dinger bestelle und die testweise bei Ebay verhöker für diejenigen die keine Kreditkarte haben...



Dann aber bitte zum Blizzard Shop Preis und nicht für das 4-fache. Das ist nämlich das was mich bei Ebay bisher davon abgehalten hat.


----------



## Natar (22. Januar 2010)

dass man bei curse vorsichtig sein muss ist doch alter tobak und war auf buffed auch schon thema


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das problem ist nicht der client und curse selber, sondern jene welche die addons reinstellen

da hier anscheinend bisschen die post abging lies ich das zeugs mal später 

edit: zusammenfassung bitte


----------



## EisblockError (22. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Sie hosten die Dateien, also willst du hier behaupten sie haben damit nichts zu tun ?
> 
> Ich stell ner einbrecherbande meinen Keller zur Verfügung damit sie dort ihr Diebesgut lagern können. Bin ich unschuldig ?
> 
> Sie hätten meiner ansicht nach die Pflicht diese Dateien zu überprüfen, und das dies möglich ist wird durch die Aussage von Blizzard bestätigt, da diese nämlich den Keylogger gefunden haben.



Und schon wieder ein Hobby anwalt....


Die Pflicht hätten sie nur, wenn sie garantieren würde das da keine Schädliche software bei ist!!


----------



## Genomchen (22. Januar 2010)

@Mods und Baru (war mit Arbeit beschäftigt)

Mein gezetter bezog sich auf die Tatsache, dass man ihn bat, er solle doch bitte den Bluepost aufzeigen und das für mich so aussah, wie wenn er Info gibt und das einzige was er von allen Seiten an den Kopf geworfen kriegt ist, dass er beweisen muss. Er hat nicht um Hilfe gebeten, seine Sachen wurden bereits erstattet, er hat lediglich seine Sorge weitergegeben, die ihm sogar von eurem "Gott" Blizzard bestätigt wurde, da kann man ihm auch ned verübeln, wenn er das erstmal so glaubt, dass curse die Viren/ schadhaften Programme hatte. Dies ist auch nicht der übliche Thread a la "Ich bin gehackt worden hilfe!", sondern reine Info. Wenn man jedoch in Zukunft immer Leute die Info bringen wollen dermassen abspeist, dann wundert euch nicht, wenn in Zukunft Leute garnichtmehr informieren.
Ich bin raus hier, das is mir echt zu assozial, viel Spass noch und @ TE, deine Info wär im Kindergarten besser aufgefasst worden. Ich bin auf deiner Seite.


----------



## SEBA (22. Januar 2010)

omg
also ich bin sicher auf curse und in den bekannten addons selber sind keine keylogger.

Versteh nicht wie ihr euch immer sowas einfangen könnt.
Ich spiel auch schon seit einigen Jahren. Lade immer Addons von Curse runter (mit Client) und hatte nie ein Problem.
Virescanner hab ich keinen, brauch ich nicht.
Wenn ihr euch auf komischen Seite rumtreiben müsst, dann sagt nicht jedes mal JA wenn euch der Browser frägt oder die Seite sagt
" bla bla deine Flash Player Version ist veraltet, hier gibts die neue" oder irgendwas installieren will.

Paar tipps

-Nicht alles glauben was ihr sieht.
-Nur offizielle Seite benützen.
-Browser und Windows stets aktuell halten.
-Alle paar Monate das WoW Passwort ändern.
-Kein 12345 oder hallo Passwort benützen
-Passwort mit Groß und Kleinschreibung , Zahlen und Sonderzeichen versehen


----------



## foxce (22. Januar 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> und wenn ich mein pc neu aufsetze... wow neu installiere.... dann die addons dort runterlade und 10st später gehackt werde und aufeinmal den keylogger im interface/addon ordner habe... dann verstehe ich nicht wieso ich da groß erklären muss woher ich den virus habe ??? irgendwie einleuchtend oder ?



Fragen wären hierzu:
- War dein OS mit allen Updates versorgt?
- Wurde WoW wirklich Komplett neu Installiert oder "vom alten System" her genutzt?
- Warum musstest du dein System neu aufsetzen? ( evtl. Virus?)
- Welchen Browser nutzt du? Bis Gestern abend hatte der IE (wie öfters) eine kritische Sicherheitslücke

... aber ich glaube darauf antwortest du nicht wirklich ;]

@Mods, ihr solltet euch eurer (Ehrenamtlichen-)Stellung bewusst sein und zudem dass bei euch jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (22. Januar 2010)

Genomchen schrieb:


> @Mods und Baru (war mit Arbeit beschäftigt)
> 
> Mein gezetter bezog sich auf die Tatsache, dass man ihn bat, er solle doch bitte den Bluepost aufzeigen und das für mich so aussah, wie wenn er Info gibt und das einzige was er von allen Seiten an den Kopf geworfen kriegt ist, dass er beweisen muss. Er hat nicht um Hilfe gebeten, seine Sachen wurden bereits erstattet, er hat lediglich seine Sorge weitergegeben, die ihm sogar von eurem "Gott" Blizzard bestätigt wurde, da kann man ihm auch ned verübeln, wenn er das erstmal so glaubt, dass curse die Viren/ schadhaften Programme hatte.


Das galt nichtmal dem TE. Jemand anderes hat geschrieben, dass es bereits offiziell bestätigt sei, dass Curse Trojaner verbreiten würde... dazu hätte ich einfach gerne einen Link gehabt, denn erzählen kann man nunmal leider viel und Gerüchte halten sich auch immer hartnäckig. Hätte derjenige der die Infos bereits schon hat den Thread einfach verlinkt wäre doch alles in Butter gewesen.



> @Mods, ihr solltet euch eurer (Ehrenamtlichen-)Stellung bewusst sein und zudem dass bei euch jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage kommt



Wenn ich wie hier einfach was zum Thema schreibe bin ich ein ganz normaler User.... ich kann genau so daneben liegen wie jeder andere und dessen bin ich mir sehr bewußt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorre (22. Januar 2010)

Hi hab die selbe Erfahrung wie du gemacht!

Addons von Buffed runterladen und alles war ok! Hab dann etwas gesucht was es bei Buffed nicht gab und hab mir von Curse die Addons runtergeladen! Ein Tag später wurde mein Acc gehackt! Nach einem Telefonat mit dem Support sagte mir der Mitarbeiter das auf Curse jeder , jederzeit Addons hochladen könnte und somit kurz nach Patchrelease einen Keylogger hochladen könnte als eine "neue Version" eines bekannten Addons. (oder so ca hat er es gesagt). Er hat mir dann empfohlen Addons nur von Buffed runterzuladen da WoW und Buffed zusammen arbeiten und man Buffed traun könnte!

lg


----------



## MoVedder (22. Januar 2010)

Ich denke, solange man addons runterlaed, die auch andere auf ihren Rechner haben, kann man nix falsch machen. 
Er hat es ja direkt ueber den browser geladen.

Haetteste den cursed client benutzt waers dir evtl nicht passiert.

Naja nen halbweg gutes Virenprogramm muss auch versteckte Viren in Dateien ausfindig machen, bevor du es runterlaedst.


Glueck im Unglueck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG 

Edit: Mich wuerde mal dein Betriebsprogramm intressieren @ TE. Und vor allem obs up 2 date ist.


----------



## Paladom (22. Januar 2010)

Rorre schrieb:


> Hi hab die selbe Erfahrung wie du gemacht!
> 
> Addons von Buffed runterladen und alles war ok! Hab dann etwas gesucht was es bei Buffed nicht gab und hab mir von Curse die Addons runtergeladen! Ein Tag später wurde mein Acc gehackt! Nach einem Telefonat mit dem Support sagte mir der Mitarbeiter das auf Curse jeder , jederzeit Addons hochladen könnte und somit kurz nach Patchrelease einen Keylogger hochladen könnte als eine "neue Version" eines bekannten Addons. (oder so ca hat er es gesagt). Er hat mir dann empfohlen Addons nur von Buffed runterzuladen da WoW und Buffed zusammen arbeiten und man Buffed traun könnte!
> 
> lg





hihi, finde ich gut, dass es noch Leute gibt, die Spass verstehen und ihren Humor auch gerne mit anderen teilen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WilliWinzig (22. Januar 2010)

Totaler Blödsinnwas du hier schreibst lieber TE!

Du behauptest einfach das der Keylogger von Curse geladen wurde und du 10 std später gehackt wurdest .

Keine Beweise. Du lügst ganz einfach.

Wer sagt dir denn das der Keylogger deine Daten nicht sachon viel früher gesendet hat ?

Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, alle die "gehackt" wurden sind selber schuld.


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. Januar 2010)

Keine Ahnung, ob das ne heiße Spur ist, aber im offiziellen WoW-Forum schrieb jemand


> curse scheint mit gehackten Ad-Partnern zusammen zu arbeiten. War gestern kurz da auf der Seite - mein Virenscanner hat sofort alarm geschlagen: Keylogger ... hab das geblockt. Danach hatte ich in einem der Werbeframes halt ne Sperrseite.
> 
> Das Addons direkt infiziert sich zweifel ich mal ganz stark an ...


Ich lass es mal unkommentiert hier stehen.


----------



## freemark (22. Januar 2010)

Basster schrieb:


> Ich bin ja eigentlich ein stiller Mitleser dieses Forums, aber jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben:
> 
> WoW Addons (und sogar die offizielle UI) sind in LUA geschrieben. Wer in seinem Interface/Addons Ornder *.dll Files findet, sollte sich echt Gedanken machen. Addons bestehen aus .lua (Quellcode), .xml (Formatierungs- und Metafiles) sowie .blp (Grafiken) und .toc (Table of Content, also Inhaltsverzeichnis eines Addons) Dateien.
> Ich entwickel selber Addons für WoW und publiziere die u.a. bei Curse. Wenn du als Entwickler bei Curse eine neue Version eines Addons hochlädst, wird dieses File nur akzeptiert und irgendwann freigeschaltet, wenn a) die Ordnerstruktur IM zip Archiv stimmt und b) NUR die oben genannten Dateitypen ethalten sind. Ok, .txt, .doc, .rtf und .pdf als Dokumentation sind auch erlaubt.
> ...



ich kann dem ganzen auch nur zustimmen.
wie schon einige vorposter geschrieben haben kann ein lua-script (und daraus bestehen alle wow-addons) nicht auf das system zugreifen und somit auch weder als keylogger noch als sonstwas unterwegs sein. das einzige was durch ein "verseuchtes" addon passieren kann ist, dass andere addons nicht mehr, bzw. falsch funktionieren.
und nur weil eine dll-datei in einem addon-ordner enthalten ist, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass diese auch von der seite stammt, auf der ihr das addon heruntergeladen habt.
also werden alle leute, die probleme mit account-hacks gehabt haben, sich entweder auf irgendeiner seite phishen haben lassen oder waren so dämlich irgendwelche dubiosen ausführbaren dateien auszuführen.

es wäre also nett, wenn ein moderator diesen thread mal schliessen würde, da sonst nur noch weitere halbwahrheiten und gerüchte verbreitet werden.


----------



## -Baru- (22. Januar 2010)

JeeBo schrieb:


> mM nach ist das generelle Problem immer der OSI-Layer8 (und jeder der nichtmal ansatzweise weiss wie das gemeint ist, sollte solange keinen PC mehr anfassen, bis er wenigsten Grundkenntnisse übe rIT besitzt!)



Für jeden, der nicht weiß, was damit gemeint ist:
Es ist ein schlechter Witz!


----------



## Elathar (22. Januar 2010)

WilliWinzig schrieb:


> Totaler Blödsinnwas du hier schreibst lieber TE!
> 
> Du behauptest einfach das der Keylogger von Curse geladen wurde und du 10 std später gehackt wurdest .
> 
> ...




genau du hast recht.. ich habe mir alles bloß ausgedacht. oO habe ja sonst nix besseres zu tun.... ich hänge mit den illuminaten unter einer decke... 

nicht früher gesendet ? ganz einfach weil ich mein system gerade erst neu aufgesetzt habe und dann die addons runtergeladen... aber hier im forum richtig lesen scheint wohl echt schwer zu sein...


so bin nun mal weg hier... danke an alle die mir helfen und konnten und viel spaß noch den anderen etwas zurrückgebliebenen die irgendwie nur beleidigen können oder sinnlose kommentare abgeben die man sich mit ein wenig logik selber geben kann....

baba..wird mir echt zu blöde hier


achso den authenticator gibts nicht für ALLE handy... auch nicht für die nagelneuen....ende


----------



## sama92 (22. Januar 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> und den authenticator gibts nur per kreditkarte....



man kann sich auch einen mobile authenticator für's handy runterladen.
kosten: 50 cent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grüße sama92


----------



## Natar (22. Januar 2010)

WilliWinzig schrieb:


> Totaler Blödsinnwas du hier schreibst lieber TE!
> 
> Du behauptest einfach das der Keylogger von Curse geladen wurde und du 10 std später gehackt wurdest .
> 
> Keine Beweise. Du lügst ganz einfach.



was soll er denn für einen beweis bringen?

oder wieso meinst du, dass selbst blizzard von seiten wie wowmatrix, curse und buffed warnt?


----------



## quik'Silver (22. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Ich stell ner einbrecherbande meinen Keller zur Verfügung damit sie dort ihr Diebesgut lagern können. Bin ich unschuldig ?


FAIL

Wenn du es schon bildlich machst, dann richtig:
Die Einbrecherbande bricht in den Keller ein und lagert sein Diebesgut da so gut versteckt, dass du es nicht merkst.

Und jetzt nicht bildlich: curse.com überprüft die Addons, die sie zum Download zur Verfügung stellt, auf Keylogger u. Ä. ... Allerdings macht auch das Team von curse.com mal Fehler, und ihnen geht was durch die Lappen.
Jetzt ist natürlich curse dank seiner hohen Nutzerrate attraktiv für Keylogger, und da die Addons von privaten Nutzern hochgeladen werden, ist curse keineswegs etwas vorzuwerfen. 
Alle, die jetzt schreien "lolol ich habs euch immer gesagt niemals curse lol das habt ihr davon" sind alles Trolle, die einfach nicht erkennen wollen, dass jeder Fehler macht...

Zudem haben die Antivirensysteme des Frederstellers den Keylogger ja auch nicht erkannt.


----------



## Pyrodimi (22. Januar 2010)

Paladom schrieb:


> Nein, in sämtlichen von Curse erhältlichen AddOns natürlich... /ironie_off
> 
> 
> Eine solche Seite würde sich gar nicht halten können, wenn sie Viren verbreiten würden. Sie bieten sogar kostenpflichtige Features an! Welcher Honk würde auf die Seite gehen? Oder meinst du, dass du seit Jahren der erste bist, dem das auffällt? Btw. werden sich Entwickler wie zum Beispiel von Bartender sicher nicht diese Blöße geben, vor allem, weil viele AddOns von Zeitschriften oder Portalen eingehenst getestet wurden.
> ...



Bevor du weiter so dekontstruktiv den Cursefanboy spielst:
Google mal nach "Drive-BY Viren" es kann gut sein das er sich beim Download der besagten Addons den Keylogger eingefangen hat. Zwar nicht direkt dann über Curse da waren sie noch sauber, aber direkt als der Download startete kamm der böse junge dann halt mit. Blöd nur das eigentlich nur gute heuristische Scanner oder wirklich darauf geeichte Virenscanner in der Lage sind diese aufzuführen (hab selbst Kaspersky und Norton getestet liesen beide durch, seltsamerweise hat aber Windows Live one Care direkt angeschlagen) 
Lass mal dein Fanboygejaule hier und schieb dir deinen rufmord sonstwohin, er hat expliziet nur von einer Gefahr gewarnt die durchaus reel ist und ich selbst hatte schonmal in nem Curseclienten einen Trojaner stecken (Drive-By mitgeliefert)

Für alle die hier rumjaulen man kriegt den Authi nur per Kreditkarte...Google mein Freund hat meien Frage beantwortet weil ich keine hab und jetzt hab ich halt ne virtuelle prepaidkarte:
http://www.wirecard.de/

Auf jedenfall danke TE für den Hinweiß wäre ev noch hilfreich wenn du uns sagen könntest welchen Browser du verwendest da dies meist auch davon abhängig ist.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Januar 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> was soll er denn für einen beweis bringen?
> 
> oder wieso meinst du, dass selbst blizzard von seiten wie wowmatrix, curse und buffed warnt?



werdet euch mal einig der eine sagt Blizz arbeitet mit Buffed zusammen Glaub ich weniger 


Der andere meint Blizz warnt vor Buffed O_o


----------



## Rorre (22. Januar 2010)

Paladom schrieb:


> hihi, finde ich gut, dass es noch Leute gibt, die Spass verstehen und ihren Humor auch gerne mit anderen teilen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich mag dein Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. UNITED FACEROLL COMPANY !!!

wuhu


----------



## xashija (22. Januar 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> der virus war ja auch in dem sinne kein virus,... weil er versteckt ist... es wird eben die login seite vorgetäuscht welche man nicht unterscheiden kann zu der richtigen....






Elathar schrieb:


> lol ? eigentlich sagte ich nirgends das ich auf einer fake seite war.. sondern ich denke das es eine war... weil ich den keylogger in meinem interface addon ordner hatte....



Mh... dann muss ich den ersten Satz irgendwie falsch verstanden haben... wenn dem so sein sollte, tut es mir leid, dass ich nachgefragt habe.

Edith sagt: Verdammt falsch gelesen. Aber wie kommst du nu darauf, dass die Addons verseucht sind, wenn du glaubst, dass der Keylogger von einer Fake-Login-Seite kam? Ich verstehs irgendwie einfach nicht :/ Ich will eigentlich nur nachvollziehen können was genau passiert ist.


----------



## ZAM (22. Januar 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> ausflüchte? ne ich sicher nicht.. ich gebe direkte antworten...



Eigentlich ignorierst du seit Start des Beitrags jegliche Fragen auf die Quelle und was du denn nun exakt getan hast - bezichtigst dabei, weiterhin die sachlichen Fragen ignorierend Moderatoren, dich mobben zu wollen, statt den normalen Dialog zu suchen bzw. weiterzuführen. 

Die Absicht der Fragesteller war es aber, herauszufinden, ob du eine Webseite über angebliche oder mögliche Keylogger-Verseuchung fälschlich beschuldigst oder ob eine Infizierung wiederlegbar ist. Das ist bisher durch das Ausweichen und Rummosern nicht passiert. Schlussendlich steigert sich das Thema dabei so rauf, dass Trolle den Weg ins Thema finden.

An dieser Stelle mache ich den Thread zu.


----------

